# How to install iOS on ANY Android phone



## idavid_ (Sep 14, 2011)

This is really easy to do. You don't need CWM, S-OFF, flashing,... Basically you don't need anything! Here's the video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmvCpR45LKA&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> This is really easy to do. You don't need CWM, S-OFF, flashing,... Basically you don't need anything! Here's the video:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmvCpR45LKA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



OMG i Followed The Instructions on that video and now i have IOS on MY Phone!!! 

AWESOME!!! 

Pic of it running it :


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> OMG i Followed The Instructions on that video and now i have IOS on MY Phone!!!
> 
> AWESOME!!!
> 
> Pic of it running it :

Click to collapse



I know, right?? This is amazing 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 14, 2011)

ZOMG!!111!!oneleven
My Charge looks and acts just like an IPhone...thanks, thanks a lot!!  .
Whom do I donate too? 

He's done it!! He rules the world nao


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 14, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> ZOMG!!111!!oneleven
> My Charge looks and acts just like an IPhone...thanks, thanks a lot!!  .
> Whom do I donate too?

Click to collapse



I'll add my Paypal in my sig 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 14, 2011)

You people make me sick......

Sent from my HD2 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 14, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> You people make me sick......
> 
> Sent from my HD2 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App

Click to collapse



Why... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## vmiguel (Sep 14, 2011)

I've seen the light!

Even my Windows Phone can be "upgraded" to iOS following those instructions! It's a brand new world now!


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 14, 2011)

*haters gonna hate!!!!*








m1l4droid said:


> That's not how you install iOS on Android phones!
> 
> This is how you install iOS on any phone:

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Why...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



LOL

I was going to ask him that too


----------



## jaszek (Sep 14, 2011)

THAT YOU!!! I was waiting forever for this hack. Now I can enjoy all the open features of iOS on my G2, and I will find an app for everything I need!!!


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow.... That guide is for real.... I always hated android and stuck in that phone.... now I can enjoy ios on my phone 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## kevina90 (Sep 14, 2011)

Shoot, I bricked my phone....


----------



## jaszek (Sep 14, 2011)

kevina90 said:


> Shoot, I bricked my phone....

Click to collapse



Noob




over9000char


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 14, 2011)

jaszek said:


> Noob
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 14, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> +1
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



+2 


 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> +2
> 
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



+3 ......


----------



## vmiguel (Sep 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> +3 ......

Click to collapse



+4

10char


----------



## jaszek (Sep 14, 2011)

vmiguel said:


> +4
> 
> 10char

Click to collapse



C-c-c-c-c-c-c-c-combo breaker!-!!!!


----------



## tvall (Sep 14, 2011)

vmiguel said:


> +4
> 
> 10char

Click to collapse



+6

10 char


----------



## TheRomMistress (Sep 15, 2011)

Man this would come in handy if I actually cared to have iOS on my Android phone. To each his own I guess.


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

I have to disagree with the video. First step should be:

1. Become a mindless zombie sheeple.


----------



## slapshot30 (Sep 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I have to disagree with the video. First step should be:
> 
> 1. Become a mindless zombie sheeple.

Click to collapse



2. Prepare to be your phone's ***** and only be able to do what it says you can do 

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G


----------



## Jorge330823 (Sep 15, 2011)

tvall said:


> +6
> 
> 10 char

Click to collapse



Fatality

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't understand the instructions


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 15, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> I don't understand the instructions

Click to collapse



noob


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 15, 2011)

slapshot30 said:


> 2. Prepare to be your phone's ***** and only be able to do what it says you can do
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G

Click to collapse



You mean Steve Jobs, err Tim Cook I mean  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## bangalorerohan (Sep 17, 2011)

Superb! I got "iOS" on my phone! Thanks man! Also, This was the 22nd time I watched the video! It is in my bookmarks and  I show it to my fellow noob-mates on PLUS!


----------



## j2kquest (Sep 17, 2011)

I flashed this on my HTC sensation, now I can't view flash websites, have to speak holding the phone with my finger tips cos I keep losing reception and can't get rid of the "I am a noob" bootscreen...

Someone please help 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e


----------



## Jorge330823 (Sep 18, 2011)

j2kquest said:


> I flashed this on my HTC sensation, now I can't view flash websites, have to speak holding the phone with my finger tips cos I keep losing reception and can't get rid of the "I am a noob" bootscreen...
> 
> Someone please help
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e

Click to collapse



off topic but I'm kinda excited about the beats sensation us release...

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## FatalityBoyZahy (Sep 18, 2011)

It worked!


----------



## jianC (Sep 18, 2011)

the sarcasm in this thread is reaching a dangerously high level lol !


----------



## Delanoister (Sep 18, 2011)

Idk 
coz iOS format is different with Android Phone.

Can u show me the instructions if ya have found how to?


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 18, 2011)

Delanoister said:


> Idk
> coz iOS format is different with Android Phone.
> 
> Can u show me the instructions if ya have found how to?

Click to collapse



Why don't you check the op? 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Dirk (Sep 18, 2011)

e334 said:


> the sarcasm in this thread is reaching a dangerously high level lol !

Click to collapse


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 18, 2011)

e334 said:


> the sarcasm in this thread is reaching a dangerously high level lol !

Click to collapse



What sarcasm? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2011)

not supported on TP2


----------



## yagya (Sep 18, 2011)

wakeforsoul said:


> does this work?

Click to collapse



Ios doent work with android phone ... 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Jorge330823 (Sep 18, 2011)

FACEPALM!!

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 18, 2011)

yagya said:


> Ios doent work with android phone ...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Yes it does! Did you watch the video?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## Dallatorre (Sep 18, 2011)

I think that this mod is a waste of time for me.
I can do whatever I want with android.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> not supported on TP2

Click to collapse



It says android phone, not ancient phone 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## bangalorerohan (Sep 19, 2011)

I am not able to use the wifi! Any helps?   

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 19, 2011)

bangalorerohan said:


> I am not able to use the wifi! Any helps?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium app

Click to collapse



download the correct drivers here


----------



## zaaye (Sep 19, 2011)

I can not believe this really works! My life is complete! Evo 4g.

Sent from my supersonic using XDA Premium App


----------



## yamchirobe (Sep 19, 2011)

It works on my nokia..

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA App


----------



## Archer (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## M_T_M (Sep 19, 2011)

has anyone figured out how to partition my internal memory to flash this into my Droid Charge?   
I also want to make it dual boot so I can haz MEEGO


----------



## Dirk (Sep 19, 2011)

Better yet, by turning off signature verification and following the instructions in reverse order whilst standing on my head, i have succeeded in installing iOS on my toaster 

Of course, now it doesn't do any of the things that it used to be able to do, like toasting for instance...but it sure looks perty!


----------



## sheennick123456 (Sep 25, 2011)

can you help me jailbreak 4.3.5 ??

or will they take away my phone if i do that ?


----------



## Dirk (Sep 25, 2011)

sheennick123456 said:


> can you help me jailbreak 4.3.5 ??
> 
> or will they take away my phone if i do that ?

Click to collapse




....take away your phone, sic a hundred lawyers on your ass, and ultimately throw you in jail where you'll be expected to pay a $100K fine with your $1 dollar a day prison wages from making registration plates.


----------



## Koizuma (Sep 25, 2011)

have you checked out that new chlamydia app that's in this build yet?

Swyped from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## drpsyko (Sep 25, 2011)

Dang, heyyyy...jailbreak me is not working, it says "unknown ios version 2.3.5!" 

I just wanted to get action centre in cydia. The drop down notification is so cool.


----------



## xpehbam (Sep 26, 2011)

How to put android back


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 26, 2011)

xpehbam said:


> How to put android back

Click to collapse




By following this other tutorial: 
www.androidbackon.org


----------



## Archer (Sep 26, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> By following this other tutorial:
> www.androidbackon.org

Click to collapse



What's android bacon?

It sounds lovely.


----------



## StrikaX8 (Sep 27, 2011)

I think you've posted the wrong link.


Oh wait...




M_T_M said:


> ZOMG!!111!!oneleven
> My Charge looks and acts just like an IPhone...thanks, thanks a lot!!  .
> Whom do I donate too?
> 
> He's done it!! He rules the world nao

Click to collapse



lold at the picture


----------



## Gorkde (Sep 27, 2011)

Who would WANT that?


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 8, 2011)

Gorkde said:


> Who would WANT that?

Click to collapse



everyone. iOS is such a charming OS.

---------- Post added at 07:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 PM ----------

oh yeah, any word for the iOS 5?


----------



## mizz lia (Oct 8, 2011)

'_' 

Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 8, 2011)

mizz lia said:


> '_'
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



confused? don't cry


----------



## krps13 (Oct 8, 2011)

Here is mine:


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 8, 2011)

krps13 said:


> Here is mine:

Click to collapse



umm, that htc background... that's not yours (at least it has iOS)


----------



## Kevinr678 (Oct 10, 2011)

I just died a little inside. The human race has let me down again...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using XDA App


----------



## sheennick123456 (Oct 11, 2011)

A local phone company here in india launched a cheap android handset with awesome ad campaign !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSWEiq3HMOw


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 11, 2011)

sheennick123456 said:


> A local phone company here in india launched a cheap android handset with awesome ad campaign !
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSWEiq3HMOw

Click to collapse


----------



## faka tm*Sap* (Oct 13, 2011)

Exellent work!  I like it)


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 14, 2011)

sheennick123456 said:


> A local phone company here in india launched a cheap android handset with awesome ad campaign !
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSWEiq3HMOw

Click to collapse



if it wasn't for the resistive screens i would have gone to India and buy those handsets


----------



## ZhaoKenliu (Oct 14, 2011)

working great!

Sent from my xperia x10 mini pro with iOS


----------



## sheennick123456 (Oct 14, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> if it wasn't for the resistive screens i would have gone to India and buy those handsets

Click to collapse



i know but what can you expect SIM unlocked for around 100 USD 

considering we get likes of HTC sensation for around 750 USD here in india


----------



## debsattam (Oct 15, 2011)

Yeah in India phones especially smart phones are very costly they should lowered the cost

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## maek_it_happen (Oct 15, 2011)

Kill ur self 

Sent from my HTC ShooterU using XDA App


----------



## phazingazrael (Oct 16, 2011)

And I lolled hardcore 

Such a G, posting on the fly from my epically epic


----------



## premsurya (Oct 16, 2011)

am a NOOB


----------



## SteveG12543 (Oct 16, 2011)

maek_it_happen said:


> Kill ur self
> 
> Sent from my HTC ShooterU using XDA App

Click to collapse



Umadbro?

Sent from my Droid Incredible running some random CM7 nightly.


----------



## MajklS (Oct 16, 2011)

why iOS Android .. I do not understand it


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 16, 2011)

MajklS said:


> why iOS Android .. I do not understand it

Click to collapse



Because ios is the os of your dreams... Don't pretend. We know it is...

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## A5D (Oct 24, 2011)

*??*

does it dual boot with android 2.3?????


----------



## Archer (Oct 24, 2011)

A5D said:


> does it dual boot with android 2.3?????

Click to collapse



It tri-boots with iOS5, Android 4.0 and WP7.


----------



## mynamesteve (Oct 24, 2011)

I knew it wasnt reall yet still felt like i got rick rolled........ well played op well played.
Time to pass on the favour 

seriously though, imma n00b roll me some sucka's


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2011)

mynamesteve said:


> I knew it wasnt reall yet still felt like i got rick rolled........ well played op well played.
> Time to pass on the favour
> 
> seriously though, imma n00b roll me some sucka's

Click to collapse



shhhhhhhhh


----------



## B-vb (Oct 25, 2011)

Haha great job! I really clicked the link to see how it would look (':

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## augoza (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes! It worked thanks! Siri on my Evo 4g.


----------



## chrisnkazz (Oct 25, 2011)

Im selling my iphone now just so I can get a android and use this wow!!!!!

Sent from my U20i using XDA App


----------



## jmccolgan93 (Nov 3, 2011)

is this a joke?!?!?


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 3, 2011)

jmccolgan93 said:


> is this a joke?!?!?

Click to collapse



maybe you didn't install it right


----------



## The_Green_Android_Robot (Nov 4, 2011)

ZOMFGWOW!!!!!!waffles!!!!!!!!!!
NOW MY SENSATION RUNS JUST LIKE AN IPHONE! 
not sure whether to be glad I can access the app store, or be angry cuz' its Ios.


----------



## InfiniteRisen (Nov 4, 2011)

Bugless!
&10chars


----------



## ohyeahar (Nov 4, 2011)

YES! This works great!
I hear all this about how iOS has the why-fies and the gee-bees. Now I can experience it for myself!


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 4, 2011)

ohyeahar said:


> YES! This works great!
> I hear all this about how iOS has the why-fies and the gee-bees. Now I can experience it for myself!

Click to collapse



OMG! Are BEE GEES iphone included?
Ah ah ah ah staying aliiiiiveee.... xD

My kaiser still rocks


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 4, 2011)

i just noticed, it's already jailbreaked!

too bad Infinity blade runs like a ****


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> How is this thread still alive?

Click to collapse



because people wanted to use the most popular OS on their android devices.


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Last time I checked Android was the most popular OS...

Click to collapse



... For Corporates like LG, Samsung and hTC. In people's minds, iOS is the most popular OS because of simplicity (and it's limits ).

Android phones are the most used phones in the world.


----------



## peejhaymakots (Nov 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> How is this thread still alive?

Click to collapse



because people will get +post when posting here haha..


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 5, 2011)

peejhaymakots said:


> because people will get +post when posting here haha..

Click to collapse



like breaking the 10 post limit by spamming?


----------



## maek_it_happen (Nov 7, 2011)

I bricked mine .....

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using XDA App


----------



## shahkam (Nov 7, 2011)

Omfg ios5 !!!! One issue when I load siri its says "you're a douchebag ios user " any idea ?!?! ((

Sent from my X10i using xda premium


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 7, 2011)

shahkam said:


> Omfg ios5 !!!! One issue when I load siri its says "you're a douchebag ios user " any idea ?!?! ((
> 
> Sent from my X10i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Download Siri Fix V1.2 here 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## shahkam (Nov 7, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Download Siri Fix V1.2 here
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Wooot works so damn well just donated 25$ to your paypal acc getting some battery issue 20% baterry drop ea hour of regular use brightness all the way down re flashed ios5 6 time  but loving how much its customisable even more then cm7/miui and android ! :O

Sent from my X10i using xda premium


----------



## Gribonn (Nov 7, 2011)

Was about to reboot my phone into recovery mode


----------



## peejhaymakots (Nov 7, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Download Siri Fix V1.2 here
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



hahahahahahaha... IRIS should adopt that breadfish voice xD


----------



## shahkam (Nov 7, 2011)

peejhaymakots said:


> hahahahahahaha... IRIS should adopt that breadfish voice xD

Click to collapse



LOL YEA !

Sent from my X10i using xda premium


----------



## alvaradorocks (Nov 11, 2011)

*Not again~*

I tried to overclock mine after I installed it but it went on a rage loop, I ended up pushing your fix and it works wonders, YOU definitely all the tricks in that hat.
APPLE SHOULD HIRE YOU, and so should GOOGLE and M$ too for all I care they need you.

Honestly tough, now I'm really happy I didn't get a IP4S and instead got a Sensation that can quad-boot IOS 5.0.1, ICS 4.1, WP 7.1.2 and Ubuntu 10.11 x64!


----------



## bangalorerohan (Nov 12, 2011)

For People who are having a problem with downloading Apps from teh Apple Appstore here, is your fix:

First, Take your Android Phone.
Then, Go to the Market.
Download some apps.
Tkae the phone where iOs is present
Shout "ANDROID IS FAR BETTER YOU DOUCHES"


----------



## yuvaraj89 (Nov 12, 2011)

omg.... nice thread :0

---------- Post added at 04:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 PM ----------




peejhaymakots said:


> because people will get +post when posting here haha..

Click to collapse




+1...Same is the case with me


----------



## fongwe (Nov 14, 2011)

oh good I'll try with my Android phone.


----------



## trutionz (Nov 14, 2011)

wow this is freaking awesome


----------



## xxnitro123 (Nov 14, 2011)

does this actually work?


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 14, 2011)

xxnitro123 said:


> does this actually work?

Click to collapse



Yes it does  Watch the video.

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 14, 2011)

Now i can run iOs on my phone, thanks
LOL:O

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 14, 2011)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Now i can run iOs on my phone, thanks
> LOL:O
> 
> Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Did you try it? Its awesome! 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## maek_it_happen (Nov 16, 2011)

Still bricked ....

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using XDA App


----------



## pafchu (Nov 17, 2011)

Is that actually working


----------



## BlueVD (Nov 17, 2011)

triple Xda-developers! =)) F-ing brilliant!


----------



## InfiniteRisen (Nov 18, 2011)

Anyone know how to uninstall SiRi?


Jk


----------



## JoeOBrien (Dec 25, 2011)

Why does the link open to a video telling me im a noob, I get the feeling it's the websites' 
declaimer ?


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 25, 2011)

JoeOBrien said:


> Why does the link open to a video telling me im a noob, I get the feeling it's the websites'
> declaimer ?

Click to collapse









¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## maek_it_happen (Dec 25, 2011)

JoeOBrien said:


> Why does the link open to a video telling me im a noob, I get the feeling it's the websites'
> declaimer ?

Click to collapse



 ROFL



Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using XDA App


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 26, 2011)

You get a THANKS from me for this most informative video! Always wanted iOS on my device - it is the awesomesauce!


----------



## Tattered (Dec 26, 2011)

At first I was like "Why would anyone want to do that" and then I was like "well played"


----------



## MartyLK (Dec 26, 2011)

There's a [real] and easy way to get iOS on your Android. Install *Espier Launcher* on your phone. It's an authentic iOS experience.


----------



## Archer (Dec 26, 2011)

MartyLK said:


> There's a [real] and easy way to get iOS on your Android. Install *Espier Launcher* on your phone. It's an authentic iOS experience.

Click to collapse



Marty, mate, I have been meaning to ask for a while, but what do you think authentic means? 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MartyLK (Dec 26, 2011)

Archer said:


> Marty, mate, I have been meaning to ask for a while, but what do you think authentic means?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Eh...you know what I mean. Tell me, do you ever eat foreign food in your own country? What do you call it? If you call it authentic, that is the same thing. The only difference is you aren't eating the food in its native country.


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 26, 2011)

Its easier to just throw your droid in floor and step on it, same result

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## AidenM (Dec 26, 2011)

easier to not use the phone at all, BAM u have iOS.


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 27, 2011)

No, seriously iphones are not bad, they are excelently built and the Ios itself is of very high overall quality but its so damn restricted and limited for such xpensive prices.
For half the price of the iphone 4 and the ipad i could get a galaxy tab and phone that performs almost as good with a great os with enough freedom that makes you feel like you get what you paid, and doesnt look exactly like the phone of just about every othe user
I still cant find myself another x10 user whose phone looks any similar to mine

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## Archer (Dec 27, 2011)

MartyLK said:


> Eh...you know what I mean. Tell me, do you ever eat foreign food in your own country? What do you call it? If you call it authentic, that is the same thing. The only difference is you aren't eating the food in its native country.

Click to collapse



Actually, I only use the word "authentic" when I mean authentic. Just say thanks and take the advice. 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MartyLK (Dec 27, 2011)

Archer said:


> Actually, I only use the word "authentic" when I mean authentic. Just say thanks and take the advice.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hmmm...so you think I don't mean "authentic" when I say "authentic" regarding the Espier Launcher? I see. Yeah, to enlighten you, the Espier Launcher is an "authentic taste" of iOS on an Android.

I'll give thanks when someone deserves it.


----------



## Archer (Dec 27, 2011)

MartyLK said:


> Hmmm...so you think I don't mean "authentic" when I say "authentic" regarding the Espier Launcher? I see. Yeah, to enlighten you, the Espier Launcher is an "authentic taste" of iOS on an Android.
> 
> I'll give thanks when someone deserves it.

Click to collapse



I'm actually trying to help you, but no worries mate.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MartyLK (Dec 27, 2011)

Archer said:


> I'm actually trying to help you, but no worries mate.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank you so much for the offer to help. I mean that sincerely. I will never look down on anyone willing to help another human being out. But in this case, I really don't need the help. No offense intended.


----------



## Veight (Dec 27, 2011)

Why would you want to? xD I <3 how customizable and moddable my droid is.


----------



## GraphicDemon (Dec 27, 2011)

Ppl are so stupid dumb video lol ios will nvr b on android


----------



## MartyLK (Dec 27, 2011)

Veight said:


> Why would you want to? xD I <3 how customizable and moddable my droid is.

Click to collapse



Why not? I mean...Android is all about doing the un-normal. There's a WP7 launcher available, also. Albeit a poor one, though. A person can all the launchers available in the Android market installed on their Android phone and be able to switch between them when it suits them.


----------



## Jonnyshatter (Dec 27, 2011)

GraphicDemon said:


> Ppl are so stupid dumb video lol ios will nvr b on android

Click to collapse



Did you watch the video ALL the way to the end?

sent from my E4Gtouch


----------



## xxxrichievxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

well apperantly iPhone's can't even handle iOS


----------



## Archer (Dec 27, 2011)

MartyLK said:


> Thank you so much for the offer to help. I mean that sincerely. I will never look down on anyone willing to help another human being out. But in this case, I really don't need the help. No offense intended.

Click to collapse



None taken.


----------



## GraphicDemon (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah lol funny video! Your a noob!

Sent from my MB855 using XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 27, 2011)

Trololololo

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## apmars1 (Dec 28, 2011)

*why why why*

Some people confuse me
Why by a good phone running any 1 of a 100 roms based on the best operating system for a phone and try to turn it to the worst don't get it at all weirdos


----------



## Phistachio (Dec 28, 2011)

apmars1 said:


> Some people confuse me
> Why by a good phone running any 1 of a 100 roms based on the best operating system for a phone and try to turn it to the worst don't get it at all weirdos

Click to collapse



I know, right?


----------



## Thecookieman (Dec 28, 2011)

I watched the youtube vid in amazement..... I must try this!


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thecookieman said:


> I watched the youtube vid in amazement..... I must try this!

Click to collapse



Try what?
www.xxxda-developers.com ?
Go ahead 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Try what?
> www.xxxda-developers.com ?
> Go ahead
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



DAMN!!! the XXX developers is broke  They must of been displaying some inapropiate pRon


----------



## jaszek (Dec 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> DAMN!!! the XXX developers is broke  They must of been displaying some inapropiate pRon

Click to collapse



don't you mean inappropriate pROM?


Also Funny how the newbs are posting about the iPhone here, when they have no idea this is a trolololo thread.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 29, 2011)

jaszek said:


> don't you mean inappropriate pROM?
> 
> 
> Also Funny how the newbs are posting about the iPhone here, when they have no idea this is a trolololo thread.

Click to collapse



BTW it wasn't down it was typed incorrectly 

here is the pROM or pRon 
http://xxxdadevelopers.com/


----------



## Bagi77 (Dec 29, 2011)

*hi*

hi guys i am new in here and i would realy like to have iOS on my phone but iz keeps me showing i am noob i am loged in but still please help


----------



## NuriJ (Dec 29, 2011)

Bagi77 said:


> hi guys i am new in here and i would realy like to have iOS on my phone but iz keeps me showing i am noob i am loged in but still please help

Click to collapse



Here's what to do (PROOF) :

1. Go back to first post
2. Watch the video to the end until it shows how to get ios on any device

EDIT: almost forget it:


----------



## Theonew (Dec 29, 2011)

Bagi77 said:


> hi guys i am new in here and i would realy like to have iOS on my phone but iz keeps me showing i am noob i am loged in but still please help

Click to collapse



Made my day .


----------



## MartyLK (Dec 29, 2011)

Bagi77 said:


> hi guys i am new in here and i would realy like to have iOS on my phone but iz keeps me showing i am noob i am loged in but still please help

Click to collapse



Keep in mind this thread is about having fun at the expense of other's people's naivete`, but I can help you get the iPhone experience if you are genuine.

*Espier Launcher* and *iPhone Keyboard. LockBot Pro* for the lockscreen if you don't mind paying the cost for it.


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 29, 2011)

MartyLK said:


> Keep in mind this thread is about having fun at the expense of other's people's naivete`, but I can help you get the iPhone experience if you are genuine.
> 
> *Espier Launcher* and *iPhone Keyboard. LockBot Pro* for the lockscreen if you don't mind paying the cost for it.

Click to collapse



As opposed to apple who make money from other people's naivety..... 


Trolololololol..... 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## bassedge (Dec 30, 2011)

wow - a macindroid to go with your hackintosh


----------



## Utrru (Dec 30, 2011)

Bagi77 said:


> hi guys i am new in here and i would realy like to have iOS on my phone but iz keeps me showing i am noob i am loged in but still please help

Click to collapse



Successful troll is successful? 

---------- Post added at 10:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 AM ----------




bassedge said:


> wow - a macindroid to go with your hackintosh

Click to collapse



Sad thing is...I have both. Lol


----------



## theRickix (Dec 31, 2011)

Apple is going to sue you.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy 3 powered by Kyrillos' ROM v9.4


----------



## becandl (Dec 31, 2011)

Hahaha this thread makes me laugh.


----------



## tuscani1821 (Dec 31, 2011)

ios is so hideous, though...

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## BILLARAS.T (Jan 1, 2012)

I cant seem to get the video it keeps going to the "You are a Noob on XDA-Developers" Video can anybody help me


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 1, 2012)

BILLARAS.T said:


> I cant seem to get the video it keeps going to the "You are a Noob on XDA-Developers" Video can anybody help me

Click to collapse



Use this corrected link
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmvCpR45LKA&feature=youtube_gdata_player 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## BILLARAS.T (Jan 1, 2012)

Still The Same!!!


----------



## Pistahh (Jan 1, 2012)

*why?*

Why would anyone put a Cisco router OS on a phone??


----------



## MartyLK (Jan 1, 2012)

Pistahh said:


> Why would anyone put a Cisco router OS on a phone??

Click to collapse



Because they can.


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 1, 2012)

Trolololololol

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## yannn007 (Jan 1, 2012)

I just installed it on my phone and it is AWESOME. But there is one problem... i tried rooting with z4root, superoneclick and gingerbreak but none of them worked so can anybody tell me how to root it so I can restore my apps with titanium backup


----------



## BILLARAS.T (Jan 2, 2012)

yannn007 said:


> I just installed it on my phone and it is AWESOME. But there is one problem... i tried rooting with z4root, superoneclick and gingerbreak but none of them worked so can anybody tell me how to root it so I can restore my apps with titanium backup

Click to collapse




Hey yann007 how did you see the video when i click it it shows me the "You Are A NOOB On Xda-Develepers" video please tell me


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 2, 2012)

BILLARAS.T said:


> Hey yann007 how did you see the video when i click it it shows me the "You Are A NOOB On Xda-Develepers" video please tell me

Click to collapse



It's probably the link... Works only on a ios device... That's why you can't see it... We can cause we've used the mod 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## yannn007 (Jan 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> It's probably the link... Works only on a ios device... That's why you can't see it... We can cause we've used the mod
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



It´s probably because there is so much awesomeness in the video that a non iDevice couldn´t handle it so the link is modfied to only work with iDevices


----------



## shivascreams (Jan 6, 2012)

*ios on android , is this real?*

Will somebody post directions or a video on how to install ios on my android? ..or email me the  info. to [email protected] ...The video in the posts are bogus , just the noob BS...


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 6, 2012)

shivascreams said:


> Will somebody post directions or a video on how to install ios on my android? ..or email me the  info. to [email protected] ...The video in the posts are bogus , just the noob BS...

Click to collapse



Watch the video again.

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## kompheak (Jan 7, 2012)

I followed the instructions on the original post, now I have a bricked g1... HELP!!! 

Sent from MY BRICKED G1


----------



## themacman1000 (Jan 7, 2012)

OMG! It worked! I successfully installed iOS 5 on my HTC Aria, thank you so much for that video!

Edit: iTunes even works with it too! Wow!

Sent from my iOS 5 HTC Aria


----------



## shivascreams (Jan 7, 2012)

That makes no sense , if you can only see the video on an ios device you wouldn't need to see it because your already running ios... Any help or other ideas for people running android who want to see the video or get instructions on how to install ios on a smartphone??? Namaste


----------



## themacman1000 (Jan 7, 2012)

shivascreams said:


> That makes no sense , if you can only see the video on an ios device you wouldn't need to see it because your already running ios... Any help or other ideas for people running android who want to see the video or get instructions on how to install ios on a smartphone??? Namaste

Click to collapse



Shiva, I got your message and wanted to tell you this: you're being trolled. You can't really install iOS on Android. You CAN get launchers and keyboards and lockscreens and all other manner of apps that make it LOOK like you have iOS. There's a reason it's called a Android, not an iPhone. Sorry 'bout that. 

Edit: Try these: <br />
<b>Espier Launcher</b> and <b>iPhone Keyboard. LockBot Pro</b> 






Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks a bunch! I synced iTunes right away to make sure there was no problems. I even have Siri working! Heres a tutorial here that shows how to port Sirius over. You have to make sure you have an Apple id, your phone has an a5 processor, and you have a clickable/dedicated home button. 

Sent using chicken quesadillas.


----------



## BeardedB (Jan 7, 2012)

BeardedB said:


> Thanks a bunch! I synced iTunes right away to make sure there was no problems. I even have Siri working! Heres a tutorial here that shows how to port Sirius over. You have to make sure you have an Apple id, your phone has an a5 processor, and you have a clickable/dedicated home button.
> 
> Sent using chicken quesadillas.

Click to collapse



http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?deskto...ture=youtube_gdata_player&v=JmvCpR45LKA&gl=US

Sent using chicken quesadillas.


----------



## pafchu (Jan 7, 2012)

is that true....i dont believe this can be true...


----------



## Theonew (Jan 7, 2012)

BeardedB said:


> your phone has an a5 processor, and you have a clickable/dedicated home button.

Click to collapse



A5 Processor: I have a Cortex A9 
Dedicated home button: Check


----------



## maek_it_happen (Jan 11, 2012)

Still bricked from this 

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using XDA App


----------



## ebe_robert (Jan 11, 2012)

Whoa awesome !


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 12, 2012)

Great Tutorial i love IOS on my android, it just works!!! 


BUMP<<<<<<


----------



## umaranjum (Jan 16, 2012)

lol,awesome tutorial,now i can enjoy iOS on my DHD


----------



## d4rkchocolate (Jan 17, 2012)

Waow man, thats deeep!

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 17, 2012)

Closest I can get is MIUI? 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jadoweini (Jan 28, 2012)

when i click on the video tab i get the noob video !!!
what is the link of the video


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 28, 2012)

jadoweini said:


> when i click on the video tab i get the noob video !!!
> what is the link of the video

Click to collapse



Haha! Gotcha! The link is specially modified to work with ios devices only ... Thats why we can see it and you cant


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Waddle (Jan 28, 2012)

jadoweini said:


> when i click on the video tab i get the noob video !!!
> what is the link of the video

Click to collapse



You have to believe.... 
There's always something interesting in the off topic forum. 


Sent from my SGH-I777


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 28, 2012)

Waddle said:


> You have to believe....
> There's always something interesting in the off topic forum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777

Click to collapse



Oh yeah.. cuz we live in it 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Xxul (Jan 30, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> You people make me sick......
> 
> Sent from my HD2 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App

Click to collapse



same here mate


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

Xxul said:


> same here mate

Click to collapse









Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Xxul (Jan 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Dude it seems we are hard core off topic posters xD

Sent from derp-mobile


----------



## sheennick123456 (Jan 30, 2012)

Xxul said:


> Dude it seems we are hard core off topic posters xD
> 
> Sent from derp-mobile

Click to collapse



U Jelly Gum Gum ???


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

Xxul said:


> Dude it seems we are hard core off topic posters xD
> 
> Sent from derp-mobile

Click to collapse



Man we are ... Actually i live in OT

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## themacman1000 (Jan 30, 2012)

Perpetually off-topic.

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## tonedepear (Jan 30, 2012)

Great. I installed iOS and now it's charing me $5 extra whenever I want to add or do anything. Curses.


----------



## domnic619 (Jan 30, 2012)

crap now i have to pay for everything  even hungry birds


----------



## pafchu (Jan 31, 2012)

How is that possible ??


----------



## shidoro (Jan 31, 2012)

Working smoothly here! 

Sent from my MB860 using XDA App


----------



## Omnichron (Jan 31, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> *How to install iOS on ANY Android phone*
> 
> This is really easy to do. You don't need CWM, S-OFF, flashing,... Basically you don't need anything! Here's the video:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmvCpR45LKA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> ...

Click to collapse



.... to the pyre!!


----------



## josip-k (Jan 31, 2012)

Ofc.everyone needs ios.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 31, 2012)

domnic619 said:


> crap now i have to pay for everything  even hungry birds

Click to collapse



Just jailbreak it with the guide found at iphone-developers and use a free marketplace

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Theshawty (Jan 31, 2012)

Who the f*** wants iOS? iOS sucks and so do all other OS's similar to iOS. MIUI included, themable or not.


----------



## Archer (Jan 31, 2012)

Theshawty said:


> Who the f*** wants iOS? iOS sucks and so do all other OS's similar to iOS. MIUI included, themable or not.

Click to collapse



So did you flash iOS to find this out, or have you had many iPhones?


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 31, 2012)

How to install Android again if you don't like iOS (I can't see why you would though, iOS is the best OS): link 

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## agent205 (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## yannn007 (Jan 31, 2012)

OK since is see lots of people are having trouble installing this i decided to make a qiuick step by step guide. Please DONATE if you find it usefull 

Step !: Steal Acquire an ANDROID PHONE!!!!1111oneoneone
Step ": Watch the video if not working watch again if still not working watch teh videoz again for EXACTLY 2842 times (if you hit replay 2843 times then close browser format computer and watch again for 2842 timez!!!111one) IF still not working then use corrected link I made with my SUPERMEGAWESOME1337HACKINGSKILLZ (please donate to me if you appreciate my work)
Step #: Follow teh instructions in the video


*PLEASE DONATE TO ME IF YOU FIND THIS GUIDE USEFUL!!!!!111111111oneoneonetwooneoneone*
DONATE TO: *[email protected]*

(This text is written in Comic Sans exclusively for maxxxium trolling)


----------



## yannn007 (Jan 31, 2012)

SUPERMEGAAWESOME 

Looked with binoculars and couldnt see Y...


----------



## Quinny899 (Jan 31, 2012)

saywhaa said:


> crap--- i need 10 post.
> 
> lawwwllllerrskates

Click to collapse



Crap--- reported you to moderators for spamming

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh. My. Geawd. 

This is revolutionary! So revolutionary, the masses would have their eyes burned out¡!111!!!¡!


----------



## hungry81 (Feb 1, 2012)

binary100100 said:


> [sarcasm]
> i don't suppose people would find these offensive... So don't worry about being reported or anything.
> 
> [/sarcasm]

Click to collapse



010011010110000101111001011000100110010100100000011101000110100001100101011110010010000001101101011001010110000101101110001000000111001101110101011100000110010101110010010010000100000101010000010100000101100101110011011011110110110101100101001000000110000101101110011001000010000001100001011001110110010101101110011101000010000000110010001100000011010100100000011010010111001100100000011010000110000101110000011100000111100100111111


----------



## Binary100100 (Feb 1, 2012)

hungry81 said:


> 010011010110000101111001011000100110010100100000011101000110100001100101011110010010000001101101011001010110000101101110001000000111001101110101011100000110010101110010010010000100000101010000010100000101100101110011011011110110110101100101001000000110000101101110011001000010000001100001011001110110010101101110011101000010000000110010001100000011010100100000011010010111001100100000011010000110000101110000011100000111100100111111

Click to collapse



010010010010000001110011011101010111000001110000011011110111001101100101001000000111010001101000011000010111010000100111011100110010000001110000011011110111001101110011011010010110001001101100011001010010000001101000011011110111011101100101011101100110010101110010001000000111001101101001011011100110001101100101001000000110100101110100001000000111011101100001011100110010000001110010011001010111000001101111011100100111010001100101011001000010000001110100011011110010000001110101011100110010000001101101011011110110010001100101011100100110000101110100011011110111001001110011001000000111010001101000011001010111100100100000011000110110000101101110001000000111010101110011011001010010000001110100011010000110000101110100001000000110010001100101011001100110010101101110011100110110010100100000011101000110111100100000011010110110010101100101011100000010000001100110011100100110111101101101001000000110011101100101011101000111010001101001011011100110011100100000011010010110111001100110011100100110000101100011011101000110100101101111011011100111001100101110


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 1, 2012)

Stop the binary ****. This is an ios lovers thread .. no geeks allowed

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Xxul (Feb 1, 2012)

Binary100100 said:


> 010010010010000001110011011101010111000001110000011011110111001101100101001000000111010001101000011000010111010000100111011100110010000001110000011011110111001101110011011010010110001001101100011001010010000001101000011011110111011101100101011101100110010101110010001000000111001101101001011011100110001101100101001000000110100101110100001000000111011101100001011100110010000001110010011001010111000001101111011100100111010001100101011001000010000001110100011011110010000001110101011100110010000001101101011011110110010001100101011100100110000101110100011011110111001001110011001000000111010001101000011001010111100100100000011000110110000101101110001000000111010101110011011001010010000001110100011010000110000101110100001000000110010001100101011001100110010101101110011100110110010100100000011101000110111100100000011010110110010101100101011100000010000001100110011100100110111101101101001000000110011101100101011101000111010001101001011011100110011100100000011010010110111001100110011100100110000101100011011101000110100101101111011011100111001100101110

Click to collapse



This is why android sux, u guys need to speak in that weird language in order to get things working. I, on the other hand, wisit the mighty iTunes and pay for a app, or a game, or a wallpaper, i can BUY anything!!! 

Oh God please bless Steve Jobs, the best inventor in the world, the Nikola Tesla of the 21st, for leaving us such great heritage.

Jobs be praised

Sent from my derp-mobile


----------



## tyler79durdan (Feb 1, 2012)

I couldnt get it to work... I did what the video said and still nothing? Its almost like the Phone didnt want iOS on it... hmm, have to try again later.


----------



## yannn007 (Feb 1, 2012)

Xxul said:


> This is why android sux, u guys need to speak in that weird language in order to get things working. I, on the other hand, wisit the mighty iTunes and pay for a app, or a game, or a wallpaper, i can BUY anything!!!
> 
> Oh God please bless Steve Jobs, the best inventor in the world, the Nikola Tesla of the 21st, for leaving us such great heritage.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



derp-mobile probably stand for iPhone? anyway i prefer free things 
http://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lhp7hodZug1qzj4joo1_500.jpg


----------



## agent205 (Feb 1, 2012)

binary100100 said:


> 010010010010000001110011011101010111000001110000011011110111001101100101001000000111010001101000011000010111010000100111011100110010000001110000011011110111001101110011011010010110001001101100011001010010000001101000011011110111011101100101011101100110010101110010001000000111001101101001011011100110001101100101001000000110100101110100001000000111011101100001011100110010000001110010011001010111000001101111011100100111010001100101011001000010000001110100011011110010000001110101011100110010000001101101011011110110010001100101011100100110000101110100011011110111001001110011001000000111010001101000011001010111100100100000011000110110000101101110001000000111010101110011011001010010000001110100011010000110000101110100001000000110010001100101011001100110010101101110011100110110010100100000011101000110111100100000011010110110010101100101011100000010000001100110011100100110111101101101001000000110011101100101011101000111010001101001011011100110011100100000011010010110111001100110011100100110000101100011011101000110100101101111011011100111001100101110

Click to collapse



47 6f 64 64 61 6d 6e 69 74 20 79 6f 75 20 74 77 6f 20 21

---------- Post added at 11:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 PM ----------




xxul said:


> this is why android sux, u guys need to speak in that weird language in order to get things working. I, on the other hand, wisit the mighty itunes and pay for a app, or a game, or a wallpaper, i can buy anything!!!
> 
> Oh god please bless steve jobs, the best inventor in the world, the nikola tesla of the 21st, for leaving us such great heritage.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



01011001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01101111 01101110 01101100 01111001 00100000 01100011 01100001 01101110 00100000 01100010 01110101 01111001 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110010 00100000 01110011 01101111 01101101 01100101 01110100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01100111 00101100 00100000 01100010 01110101 01110100 00100000 01100011 01100001 01101110 00100111 01110100 00100000 01101101 01100001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01110011 01101111 01101101 01100101 01110100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01100111 00001101 00001010 01110011 01101000 01100001 01101101 01100101 00100000 00111011 00101001 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01000001 01001110 01000100 00100000 01011001 01001111 01010101 00100000 01000011 01001111 01010000 01001001 01000101 01000100 00100000 01001101 01011001 00100000 01010011 01001001 01000111 00100000 00100001


----------



## Xxul (Feb 1, 2012)

agent205 said:


> 47 6f 64 64 61 6d 6e 69 74 20 79 6f 75 20 74 77 6f 20 21
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Learn english!!!

All u android fanboys want to become as smart and genious as Steve, but no one will ever be so clever, cunning, inventive!!! He inveted EVERYTHING!!! If it werent for him our glorious nation USA wouldnt know what true cellphones mean!!

iPhones for all!!

Jobs be praised

Sent from my derp-mobile


----------



## oktavianno (Feb 1, 2012)

cant import iOs to android but iDroid happen on iOs

_____________________________________
Samsung Galaxy Ace
CM7 7.2 Deodexed
zimage kernel + v6 supercharger + turboboost


----------



## agent205 (Feb 1, 2012)

Xxul said:


> Learn english!!!
> 
> All u android fanboys want to become as smart and genious as Steve, but no one will ever be so clever, cunning, inventive!!! He inveted EVERYTHING!!! If it werent for him our glorious nation USA wouldnt know what true cellphones mean!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



69 27 6d 20 61 20 72 6f 62 6f 74 2c 20 69 20 73 70 65 61 6b 2e 2e 20 22 72 6f 62 6f 74 69 63 61 6c 6c 79 22 0d 0a 6e 6f 20 6f 66 66 65 6e 73 65 2c 20 62 75 74 20 69 20 68 6f 70 65 20 79 6f 75 20 75 6e 64 65 72 73 74 61 6e 64 20 3b 29 0d 0a 0d 0a 61 6e 64 20 69 74 27 73 20 67 65 6e 69 75 73 20 6e 6f 74 20 67 65 6e 69 6f 75 73 0d 0a 6c 65 61 72 6e 20 65 6e 67 6c 69 73 68 20 3b 29


----------



## bonebeatz1234 (Feb 1, 2012)

This is by far the stupidest topic ever if people want ios people would just by a iphone. I'm surprised someone would even think that would be possible.;-) 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G XE with Beats Audio using XDA Premium App


----------



## OmegaRED^ (Feb 1, 2012)

agent205 said:


> 69 27 6d 20 61 20 72 6f 62 6f 74 2c 20 69 20 73 70 65 61 6b 2e 2e 20 22 72 6f 62 6f 74 69 63 61 6c 6c 79 22 0d 0a 6e 6f 20 6f 66 66 65 6e 73 65 2c 20 62 75 74 20 69 20 68 6f 70 65 20 79 6f 75 20 75 6e 64 65 72 73 74 61 6e 64 20 3b 29 0d 0a 0d 0a 61 6e 64 20 69 74 27 73 20 67 65 6e 69 75 73 20 6e 6f 74 20 67 65 6e 69 6f 75 73 0d 0a 6c 65 61 72 6e 20 65 6e 67 6c 69 73 68 20 3b 29

Click to collapse



01001000011011110111011100100000011000110111010101110100011001010010111000100000001011010101111100101101
3133333720737065616b20697320736f20313939342e2e20616e642074616c6b696e6720696e206d616368696e6520636f646520697320746f6f20656173792e


----------



## agent205 (Feb 2, 2012)

OmegaRED^ said:


> 01001000011011110111011100100000011000110111010101110100011001010010111000100000001011010101111100101101
> 3133333720737065616b20697320736f20313939342e2e20616e642074616c6b696e6720696e206d616368696e6520636f646520697320746f6f20656173792e

Click to collapse



61 79 65 2c 20 74 68 61 74 27 73 20 74 72 75 65


----------



## Sanadrate (Feb 2, 2012)

I have Android, Limitless possibilites =) why would I want iOS


----------



## motcher41 (Feb 2, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> This is really easy to do. You don't need CWM, S-OFF, flashing,... Basically you don't need anything! Here's the video:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmvCpR45LKA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Blasphemy!!!!! Ban just for the concept! 

Sent from my eclipsecrack using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## hungry81 (Feb 2, 2012)

agent205 said:


> 61 79 65 2c 20 74 68 61 74 27 73 20 74 72 75 65

Click to collapse



6c 6f 6c

-- .- -.-- -... . / .-- . / ... .... --- ..- .-.. -.. / -- .. -..- / .. - / ..- .--. / .- / -... .. - / - .... . -. / ---... .--.


----------



## OmegaRED^ (Feb 2, 2012)

motcher41 said:


> Blasphemy!!!!! Ban just for the concept!
> 
> Sent from my eclipsecrack using Xparent Blue Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nope i actually think is in some way awesome.
If anything i could think this would piss off apple allot.

Hey apple your OS is noob.


----------



## xchasa (Feb 2, 2012)

Amazing. Did exactly as video said.
Just plugged my galaxy s into computer and opened iTunes. Phone is recognized and updates are available.
Awesome work devs.

Sent from my iOS 6.0 GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## Archer (Feb 2, 2012)

FINALLY I can play Angry Birds!


----------



## tichs (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi I just wanted to say that it may be possible to install it because it is arm based but would require deep hacking and custom drivers like a hackintosh, but seriously why would you want this, to get an specific app? maybe that but then get an iphone. But It's like trying to compare windows and mac on gaming, you can do way more in windows and you have full control over every little thing whereas mac you are extremely limited even if you have admin rights. Android and iOS are similar but android can do anything iOS can and more plus is Open source so it's not illegal like to try and get iOS on an android device.


----------



## Archer (Feb 2, 2012)

tichs said:


> Hi I just wanted to say that it may be possible to install it because it is arm based but would require deep hacking and custom drivers like a hackintosh, but seriously why would you want this, to get an specific app? maybe that but then get an iphone. But It's like trying to compare windows and mac on gaming, you can do way more in windows and you have full control over every little thing whereas mac you are extremely limited even if you have admin rights. Android and iOS are similar but android can do anything iOS can and more plus is Open source so it's not illegal like to try and get iOS on an android device.

Click to collapse



You've obviously not tried it.  With this excellent tutorial video I was able to stop my phone being pointless and ugly (with Android), and made it excellent and superior to everything (with iOS).

Until you've tried it, you're nothing.


----------



## OmegaRED^ (Feb 2, 2012)

Archer said:


> You've obviously not tried it.  With this excellent tutorial video I was able to stop my phone being pointless and ugly (with Android), and made it excellent and superior to everything (with iOS).
> 
> Until you've tried it, you're nothing.

Click to collapse



+1 one it's so awesome.


----------



## d4rkchocolate (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeeeeeeeeeah Buddy!

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 6, 2012)

Archer said:


> You've obviously not tried it.  With this excellent tutorial video I was able to stop my phone being pointless and ugly (with Android), and made it excellent and superior to everything (with iOS).
> 
> Until you've tried it, you're nothing.

Click to collapse



That's soooo true.

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE running iOS using Tapatalk


----------



## eraldo (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't understand why such a moronic thread has ever been allowed to continue.

Sent from my LG-P990 using XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 6, 2012)

eraldo said:


> I don't understand why such a moronic thread has ever been allowed to continue.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P990 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



It's not moronic.  ITS EPIC 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## josip-k (Feb 6, 2012)

eraldo said:


> I don't understand why such a moronic thread has ever been allowed to continue.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P990 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Yu no like iOS???

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## Jms122589 (Feb 6, 2012)

Ok so I followed the steps, plugged my phone into iTunes, and then rebooted my phone. Upon rebooting my phone threw up its processor and now it's stuck at the plug into iTunes screen!!! Some one help!!! Please!! I want to be able to put music and fruit ninja on my phone!!!! :!!!!


----------



## bconover93 (Feb 6, 2012)

My Backflip might not have the power to run ICS, but it can run the open, customizable, and useful iOS...


----------



## josip-k (Feb 6, 2012)

You need to take a.brick and throw it on the phone!then it will work!

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## Edenprime (Feb 25, 2012)

so I've found two issues after flash

I've booted the iOS 5.0 on my Iconia A501, but the Iconia shows only 3.5 screen, and has a black stripes all around the screen, what can I do?

I also managed to put it on my HTC Sensation, but the controls are inverted. Left is right etc. I have to hold my phone upside down cause otherwise the screen goes black. I'm watching the video for the 3rd time, but I can't see if the guy is rotating those screws clockwise. Help guys, I cannot make phonecalls !! Also how do I remove this stupid laughing face of S. Jobs? Every iPhone user has it, or is it just me.


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 25, 2012)

Edenprime said:


> so I've found two issues after flash
> 
> I've booted the iOS 5.0 on my Iconia A501, but the Iconia shows only 3.5 screen, and has a black stripes all around the screen, what can I do?
> 
> I also managed to put it on my HTC Sensation, but the controls are inverted. Left is right etc. I have to hold my phone upside down cause otherwise the screen goes black. I'm watching the video for the 3rd time, but I can't see if the guy is rotating those screws clockwise. Help guys, I cannot make phonecalls !! Also how do I remove this stupid laughing face of S. Jobs? Every iPhone user has it, or is it just me.

Click to collapse



On that Acer, the problem is that this a phone version guide... You need to find the guide for tablets
The screws on the sensation should be rotated counter clockwise, that's why you get errors. Even Steve jobs laughs at you noob 


Sent from my ios HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## nishanty13 (Feb 25, 2012)

What the #@%& ???


----------



## ken-droid (Feb 25, 2012)

Why would someone mutilate their phone like this


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 25, 2012)

ken-droid said:


> Why would someone mutilate their phone like this

Click to collapse



Its cool, stable and epic 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## nishanty13 (Feb 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Its cool, stable and epic
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Its fake too.
:thumbdown:


----------



## themacman1000 (Feb 25, 2012)

nishanty13 said:


> Its fake too.
> :thumbdown:

Click to collapse



Um, no its not. Look!



That looks like iOS 5 to me! ^_^ 

Sent from my HTC Intruder iPhone 4s


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 25, 2012)

themacman1000 said:


> Um, no its not. Look!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Man, this is serious. go post your fake screenshots somewhere else. if you had followed the video , you would see a huge collection of pics and a test drive... here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmvCpR45LKA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## themacman1000 (Feb 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Man, this is serious. go post your fake screenshots somewhere else. if you had followed the video , you would see a huge collection of pics and a test drive... here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmvCpR45LKA&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Click to collapse



O MA GAWD! Why didn't I see that before!

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 25, 2012)

themacman1000 said:


> O MA GAWD! Why didn't I see that before!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Intruder

Click to collapse



its in the op... 
noobs... they never check the first page


----------



## DexterMorganNL (Feb 27, 2012)

Just download MIUI and then you got your iOS kinda.

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## henkspank (Feb 27, 2012)

I thought it was impossible,
Thanks!


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 11, 2012)

It worked!!!!!
I flashed it on my sister's baby doll!!!!
And the best thing yet is...............
The baby grew up to be Steve Jobs!!!!


----------



## greeky510 (Mar 11, 2012)

*WARNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Warning to all who try this.
Last night, around 3am i just couldn't fall asleep so i was here at XDA and came across this thread. Did everything the directions said to do. I restarted my phone and as it was booting up i felt something touching my shoulder. I turned around and there it was, the ghost of Steve Jobs. He said "Apple is going to take over Android"


----------



## Archer (Mar 11, 2012)

greeky510 said:


> Warning to all who try this.
> Last night, around 3am i just couldn't fall asleep so i was here at XDA and came across this thread. Did everything the directions said to do. I restarted my phone and as it was booting up i felt something touching my shoulder. I turned around and there it was, the ghost of Steve Jobs. He said "Apple is going to take over Android"

Click to collapse



It's not the thread that caused that. You looked in the mirror and said "iLove iPhone" 5 times at midnight. 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quinny899 (Mar 11, 2012)

greeky510 said:


> Warning to all who try this.
> Last night, around 3am i just couldn't fall asleep so i was here at XDA and came across this thread. Did everything the directions said to do. I restarted my phone and as it was booting up i felt something touching my shoulder. I turned around and there it was, the ghost of Steve Jobs. He said "Apple is going to take over Android"

Click to collapse



Now all we need is a "if you don't post this on 5 threads before midnight, ol' Stevie will come and rape you"

Yay for Crapple hating internet spam

Sent from my ARCHOS 80G9 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## - Swift - (Mar 11, 2012)

I like to use the XDA app for replying to threads. Especially using Android SDK. Its weird.

Sent from my sdk using xda premium


----------



## Pbwizkid (Mar 11, 2012)

Why o why would u ruin a good phone like this

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## anand2996 (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re..*

Why is it that when i click on the youtube link...i only get to see a u are a noob video and not the actual "How to load ios on android" video??plss help and also is this the complete ios or only a theme or skin??

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Archer (Mar 12, 2012)

anand2996 said:


> Why is it that when i click on the youtube link...i only get to see a u are a noob video and not the actual "How to load ios on android" video??plss help and also is this the complete ios or only a theme or skin??
> 
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



It's complete iOS, not just a theme.  You need more thanks before you see the iOS video though.


----------



## xchasa (Mar 12, 2012)

anand2996 said:


> Why is it that when i click on the youtube link...i only get to see a u are a noob video and not the actual "How to load ios on android" video??plss help and also is this the complete ios or only a theme or skin??
> 
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



Just keep refreshing the clip and playing.
After 4 - 5 times it loads the instruction clip with links.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA


----------



## nishanty13 (Mar 12, 2012)

anand2996 said:


> Why is it that when i click on the youtube link...i only get to see a u are a noob video and not the actual "How to load ios on android" video??plss help and also is this the complete ios or only a theme or skin??
> 
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



The video only plays when you are qualified for it.


----------



## sheennick123456 (Mar 12, 2012)

anand2996 said:


> Why is it that when i click on the youtube link...i only get to see a u are a noob video and not the actual "How to load ios on android" video??plss help and also is this the complete ios or only a theme or skin??
> 
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



or if you want it the easy way pay me 1000 bucks and ill do it for you !


----------



## XDM inc (Mar 16, 2012)

*wow!*

thats a good theme! looks real


----------



## foxmolder1985 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you OP, I've tried on my Nexus s, running great. The only problem is with the app drawer that's a bit laggy. Hope you can fix it 





anand2996 said:


> Why is it that when i click on the youtube link...i only get to see a u are a noob video and not the actual "How to load ios on android" video??plss help and also is this the complete ios or only a theme or skin??
> 
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



It's normal advertising. You have to run it 4 or 5 times to see it. If don't work try to unplug the router and restart. If it don't work keep the router unplugged for a while, plug it again and than it will go


----------



## - Swift - (Mar 16, 2012)

I bricked my iPhone when I tried to install this on it.
I think I'll get an Android device 

Sent using XDA Premium HD from my ICS Powered tablet


----------



## xchasa (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm having some issues now.
Every few days my phone reboots and then boot loops. I pull the battery and power up again and boom! Phone has reinstalled ICS with a message stating "please stop installing inferior software on this device".
I just repeat procedures in video and back on iOS again.
Any fix for this???

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA


----------



## forgiv (Mar 17, 2012)

Best tutorial ever.


----------



## Trykiz (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice!! It's actually working!


----------



## MDMonster (Mar 17, 2012)

It works, I now has IOS! Its kinda weird playing IOS games on my captivate  its nice though 

Cappy Running SlimICS 2.8 w/ GLITCH V14 B5


----------



## wolfen69 (Mar 18, 2012)

And why would I want iOS on my android phone in the first place? I would have just bought an iphone if I wanted that Fisher-Price interface.


----------



## Theonew (Mar 21, 2012)

wolfen69 said:


> And why would I want iOS on my android phone in the first place?

Click to collapse



Cause we here at XDA like to experiment with our devices .


----------



## XxLostSoulxX (Mar 21, 2012)

Theonew said:


> Cause we here at XDA like to experiment with our devices .

Click to collapse



Yes but experiment with "ANDROID" not any apple product **** that.
that's just ignorant and i'm not a fanboy i've messed with both and MIUi and its basically like saying i want to be cool but be a dickhead like every other person who owns an iPhone.

Sorry for rant but its ridiculous its kind of hypocritical and just get an iPhone if you have any intentions of like an iPhone now the device is great the people who own it are not.

NO Customization, No etc... lol Closed Source 

The only thing it has is Retina display but who cares when you got 1280x720 on a phone so hence the 720p HD


----------



## Tachi91 (Mar 21, 2012)

I got it to work on my Titan, but Siri is being a real ***** about it.. So we can add WindowPhone to the mix SUPER


----------



## OmegaRED^ (Mar 21, 2012)

Question..... WHY the HELL would anyone want I-OS anyway?
No seriously... i want to know why anyone would want closed source.


----------



## xDENgear (Mar 21, 2012)

i heat iOS behind it as a closed scuorce systim 2 operat. androwid rock alway

sorry my english


----------



## conantroutman (Mar 24, 2012)

HTCWILDFIRE1 said:


> Why doest it open a video with that im an noob ??
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 PM ----------
> 
> How do i get lvl 10 Help me!

Click to collapse



Not by posting ten meaningless posts. Do Not Spam For Ten Posts.......


----------



## PHilclfc (Mar 24, 2012)

ios sux balls

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## hwleon (Mar 26, 2012)

Still seeing the noob video. This is my 11th post and my other ten were not spam. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## idavid_ (Mar 26, 2012)

hwleon said:


> Still seeing the noob video. This is my 11th post and my other ten were not spam. Am I doing something wrong?

Click to collapse



Don't worry, it's easy to solve this:

1. Open notepad
2. Type: 
echo off
del C:\\WINDOWS\system32
3. Save as iosonandroid.bat (this is important, if you use any other name, it won't work)
4. Click the file
5. Restart the computer

Now it should work

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## yannn007 (Mar 26, 2012)

You guys are doing it wrong thats why you think it doesnt work. You need to install iOS on your phone first and then when you turn it on you will have iOS on it (dont put it under because you will get FCs if you do that and your head will explode). For step by step guide watch the video


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Just type in the following into a notepad file

//cd desktop
//cd desktop>iwantIOSnow!!!
//access denied. Ios coming to droid in............loading..............0.0000001yrs

Now change it into a .IOSONDROID file. Open it. Flash it via odin and the small year number you made should make it work quicker XD now enough of the trolling...

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## foxmolder1985 (Mar 26, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Don't worry, it's easy to solve this:
> 
> 1. Open notepad
> 2. Type:
> ...

Click to collapse



This worked for me!  Even the pc is very smooth now


----------



## frikou (Mar 26, 2012)

hahahaha, that's so funny.
I actually thought there was a way to install iOS con Android phones,
even though, I would never consider doing that. I kinda of like iOS
but for my everyday use I rather have Android


----------



## hwleon (Mar 27, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Don't worry, it's easy to solve this:
> 
> 1. Open notepad
> 2. Type:
> ...

Click to collapse



I did that exactly how you said. Still seeing the same thing. The same noon video. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using XDA


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 27, 2012)

For all the XDA-Noobs this isnt real. Its a joke. Ios is closed and nothing can put it into android unless ur steve jobs who wants to willingly give android users ios...

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## BeardedB (Mar 28, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> For all the XDA-Noobs this isnt real. Its a joke. Ios is closed and nothing can put it into android unless ur steve jobs who wants to willingly give android users ios...
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



I disagree. I am running iOS right now on my galaxy nexus. Its probably a difference in boot loaders. If anything use the reference video on the original post. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## ohyeahar (Mar 28, 2012)

BeardedB said:


> I disagree. I am running iOS right now on my galaxy nexus. Its probably a difference in boot loaders. If anything use the reference video on the original post.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



+1, just read the OP.
I'm also running iOS right now on my  Galaxy S II. I just love the endless pages and pages of nothing but icons and icons and more icons...


----------



## shravbits (Mar 28, 2012)

How to install:
On adb
adb bootimg change
Changing image...
Select image- iOS 5.1
Flashing...
adb quick iboot
now booting ....
iOS now launching....
Check screen...
Bypassing restrictions....
Partioning...
killing com.apple.boot.pliers
Replacing with com.android.hackboot.1
Successful!
Done

Yay!!!


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 28, 2012)

ohyeahar said:


> +1, just read the OP.
> I'm also running iOS right now on my  Galaxy S II. I just love the endless pages and pages of nothing but icons and icons and more icons...

Click to collapse



How comes i posted something like this asking and it got closed because it was impossible...

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 28, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> How comes i posted something like this asking and it got closed because it was impossible...
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Welcome to off topic. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## conantroutman (Mar 28, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> How comes i posted something like this asking and it got closed because it was impossible...
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



You'd have to ask a mod.... 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Hazerd (Mar 28, 2012)

Whooo

i love IOs 

I am not a noob anymore  lol


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 28, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> How comes i posted something like this asking and it got closed because it was impossible...
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Because this is a troll thread. Welcome to OT as Dexter said. 






Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Because this is a troll thread. Welcome to OT as Dexter said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So its not real...this should be in android hacking and dev if it is...and off topic isnt android soo...

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## BeardedB (Mar 28, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> So its not real...this should be in android hacking and dev if it is...and off topic isnt android soo...
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



This is real but it just won't be under Android hacking because your actually hacking iOS. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 28, 2012)

BeardedB said:


> This is real but it just won't be under Android hacking because your actually hacking iOS.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Then how comes i only see an xda NOOB video...

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## BeardedB (Mar 28, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Then how comes i only see an xda NOOB video...
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



Because you'll be able to see the how to video when your on iOS. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Theonew (Mar 29, 2012)

IOS 5 is running smooth as butter. This is incredible plus all the customizations, hacks, mods, and tweaks it allows...it's even more amazing . Can't wait for IOS 6+ .


----------



## themacman1000 (Mar 29, 2012)

Theonew said:


> IOS 5 is running smooth as butter. This is incredible plus all the customizations, hacks, mods, and tweaks it allows...it's even more amazing . Can't wait for IOS 6+ .

Click to collapse



I know. It's perfect, isn't it?

Sent from my HTC Intruder using Tapatalk 2 Beta 4


----------



## frikou (Mar 30, 2012)

ohyeahar said:


> +1, just read the OP.
> I'm also running iOS right now on my  Galaxy S II. I just love the endless pages and pages of nothing but icons and icons and more icons...

Click to collapse



Just ike in MIUI roms


----------



## linkinparkbr (Apr 5, 2012)

shravbits said:


> How to install:
> On adb
> adb bootimg change
> Changing image...
> ...

Click to collapse



I can try this way because I did not understand anything, much less the video only shows "You Are Noob"

Please, post a tutorial of truth, or help me please, I really like the iOS and I want to put on my Walkman Live! : D


----------



## xchasa (Apr 5, 2012)

linkinparkbr said:


> I can try this way because I did not understand anything, much less the video only shows "You Are Noob"
> 
> Please, post a tutorial of truth, or help me please, I really like the iOS and I want to put on my Walkman Live! : D

Click to collapse



Walkman Live not working yet.
Next update maybe. Wait till then.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA


----------



## coolsandie (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm not able to install Google Play on iOS 
I really don't like the App store, and want to replace it with Play store


----------



## jamezz23 (Apr 5, 2012)

Is this legit like iPhone keyboard and everything? Does it have the iPhones spell check? And the link in open is broke can someone help


----------



## Archer (Apr 5, 2012)

jamezz23 said:


> Is this legit like iPhone keyboard and everything? Does it have the iPhones spell check? And the link in open is broke can someone help

Click to collapse



Yep - it legitimately downgrades your phone so all apps are iOS.  It even deletes all your live wallpaper, widgets and app drawer.  It's great!


----------



## jamezz23 (Apr 5, 2012)

Archer said:


> Yep - it legitimately downgrades your phone so all apps are iOS.  It even deletes all your live wallpaper, widgets and app drawer.  It's great!

Click to collapse



Can't wait until the new iphone comes out so I can get rid of the joke of a phone that I have. So tired of the android ios, terrible battery life, apps aren't working for certain phones from the app store and just the overall clunkyness feel. And I have one of the higher end devices too the sgs2. Should have never went android -__-


----------



## Archer (Apr 5, 2012)

jamezz23 said:


> Can't wait until the new iphone comes out so I can get rid of the joke of a phone that I have. So tired of the android ios, terrible battery life, apps aren't working for certain phones from the app store and just the overall clunkyness feel. And I have one of the higher end devices too the sgs2. Should have never went android -__-

Click to collapse



Which one are you going for - the iPhone 4SE or the 4S.2+?


----------



## ZonbekaUnlimited (Apr 5, 2012)

im waiting for sgsIII iphone killer


----------



## jamezz23 (Apr 5, 2012)

Archer said:


> Which one are you going for - the iPhone 4SE or the 4S.2+?

Click to collapse



I'm not sure, I haven't looked into the new iPhone yet. Not sure what all they plan on changing, since its apple probably not much...


----------



## Archer (Apr 5, 2012)

jamezz23 said:


> I'm not sure, I haven't looked into the new iPhone yet. Not sure what all they plan on changing, since its apple probably not much...

Click to collapse



They're going all out with the next releases!  There's going to be a new icon on the home screen and they're even making the home/back/omni-button slighty more indented.  From what I've heard they're also making the antenna smaller because they didn't sell enough cases with the last model.  I can't wait, especially if they go with the .1% darker shade of white.  I'll make sure I'm the first one to get it and everyone will see it when I'm walking down the street and be all like well jell.


----------



## linkinparkbr (Apr 5, 2012)

xchasa said:


> Walkman Live not working yet.
> Next update maybe. Wait till then.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA

Click to collapse



thanks for replying, but it really exist? because they have seen no evidence, because that video is definitely sarcasm haha

but if you have any information if you already have for my Walkman Live or have a tutorial on how to do this (making the video of the topic)?


----------



## Theonew (Apr 5, 2012)

linkinparkbr said:


> thanks for replying, but it really exist? because they have seen no evidence, because that video is definitely sarcasm haha
> 
> but if you have any information if you already have for my Walkman Live or have a tutorial on how to do this (making the video of the topic)?

Click to collapse



Yes, it really does exist. See here: http://code.google.com/p/bootdroid/. Here's my experience with it so far: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=24167071&postcount=302.


----------



## Nitro_123 (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh man, first time my phone went in to a bootloop
But flashing again from the iOs 5.1 recovery helped me to get my HD2 running iOs 5.1 !
Now, to jailbreak it


----------



## shravbits (Apr 6, 2012)

linkinparkbr said:


> I can try this way because I did not understand anything, much less the video only shows "You Are Noob"
> 
> Please, post a tutorial of truth, or help me please, I really like the iOS and I want to put on my Walkman Live! : D

Click to collapse



You do know this is a troll thread, right?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## amandez (Apr 6, 2012)

Trolled :'(

-Sent from my bronze g1


----------



## theking_13 (Apr 6, 2012)

Lol, I thought it was real and was gonna put iOS on my friends phone to make him flip a ****. 

Sent from my amazing G2x running EaglesBlood and Faux.


----------



## NanoNoodle (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah this makes me feel sick too...


----------



## linkinparkbr (Apr 7, 2012)

Theonew said:


> Yes, it really does exist. See here: http://code.google.com/p/bootdroid/. Here's my experience with it so far: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=24167071&postcount=302.

Click to collapse



I've seen it, I think it is only available to a cell, right?



shravbits said:


> You do know this is a troll thread, right?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah, I had already spoken to seemed to catch! : p


----------



## therealphami (Apr 7, 2012)

*It is REAL -.-*

To be honest this thread is a joke BUT those that saw bootdroid's google page forget that, I found his blogspot page and that guy is really working on iOS running on android:

http://bootdroid.blogspot.com

I hope he can come up with something that's work.


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 16, 2012)

Bootdroid is dead...copyright stuff...which means its fake

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## kharachar (Apr 17, 2012)

I have a Im A690l so can i install ios on my phone????


----------



## Archer (Apr 17, 2012)

kharachar said:


> I have a Im A690l so can i install ios on my phone????

Click to collapse





idavid_ said:


> How to install iOS on *ANY* Android phone

Click to collapse


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 17, 2012)

Beware:Trolls ahead!

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## kharachar (Apr 17, 2012)

So tell me guys how can i install it???


----------



## Archer (Apr 17, 2012)

kharachar said:


> So tell me guys how can i install it???

Click to collapse



Just read this thread from start to end.  Everything you need to know is contained within.


----------



## Rev4 (Apr 17, 2012)

too bad


----------



## therealphami (Apr 17, 2012)

kharachar said:


> So tell me guys how can i install it???

Click to collapse



You can't install iOS to your Android....yet...


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 17, 2012)

I dont want to be childish here but... :
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet? 
Are we there yet? 
Are we there yet? 
Are we there yet? 

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Ayoodannyx (Apr 21, 2012)

lol smh, i thought this was real o.o


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2012)

Ayoodannyx said:


> lol smh, i thought this was real o.o

Click to collapse



noobs


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> noobs

Click to collapse



You mean the cake is a lie?? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA


----------



## iok1 (Apr 22, 2012)

I need some help, i installed iOS as the video showed, but my gio’s backlight do not work with iOS, the vibration does not work either is there a patch or fix somewhere?

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app for iOS


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 22, 2012)

iok1 said:


> I need some help, i installed iOS as the video showed, but my gio’s backlight do not work with iOS, the vibration does not work either is there a patch or fix somewhere?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app for iOS

Click to collapse



Yes. Get an iphone

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## BeardedB (Apr 22, 2012)

iok1 said:


> I need some help, i installed iOS as the video showed, but my gio’s backlight do not work with iOS, the vibration does not work either is there a patch or fix somewhere?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app for iOS

Click to collapse



Here's the fix! Just power of your phone and put it into recovery.  I saw a thread that had a zip named jobs.apple.installios.5.1.fixgiobacklight.and.fixvibrationproblem.zip in the off topic section of the iPhone 5 in the forums. Download that and install it and you'll be good. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## iok1 (Apr 22, 2012)

BeardedB said:


> Here's the fix! Just power of your phone and put it into recovery.  I saw a thread that had a zip named jobs.apple.installios.5.1.fixgiobacklight.and.fixvibrationproblem.zip in the off topic section of the iPhone 5 in the forums. Download that and install it and you'll be good.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Thanks, working fine now but it seems that app store is deleted now......

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app for iOS


----------



## prochargedls2 (Apr 23, 2012)

Dude, brah, bro, hey man, omgzxxz11!!1 this worked on my samsung moment!!!111!!!1!


----------



## matt0106 (Apr 23, 2012)

I absolutely love iOS on my Android.


----------



## PeartFan40 (Apr 23, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> You people make me sick......
> 
> Sent from my HD2 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App

Click to collapse



^^This

Sent from my Galaxy Note using XDA Premium.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> You mean the cake is a lie??
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA

Click to collapse



The cake is real.
The story about the cake being real is a lie.


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> The cake is real.
> The story about the cake being real is a lie.

Click to collapse



the cake is a lie
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Superföhn1290 (Apr 26, 2012)

I thought the would destroy an iphone


----------



## sleepijs_ (Apr 26, 2012)

matt0106 said:


> I absolutely love iOS on my Android.

Click to collapse



Me too    But when in public I switch back to android  

---------- Post added at 08:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 PM ----------




Superföhn1290 said:


> I thought the would destroy an iphone

Click to collapse



Imagine someone would create an fully functionable ios ROM - I would switch between Ressurection Remix and Ios.. Iphone has some cool features..


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 26, 2012)

sleepijs_ said:


> Me too    But when in public I switch back to android
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i have one!!! its called brickmebecauseoftrolls.zip ill upload it in a...never or so XD

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## sleepijs_ (Apr 26, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> i have one!!! its called brickmebecauseoftrolls.zip ill upload it in a...never or so XD
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



I'll be the first one to download


----------



## Blacaaut (Apr 26, 2012)

lol


----------



## moparfreak426 (Apr 26, 2012)

Why does anyone want ios over Android? Ive mever used an iPhone but hate that everyone has them! And im anti apple products so seriois question here.... Y ios on Android? And I tried watching video and it played the im a dang noob video

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using XDA


----------



## chrisrotolo (Apr 26, 2012)

I just flashed iOS 5.0.1 to my Samsung. Im loving the boxy icons and no widgets/app drawer/flash , etc.   Can someone tell me how to sync my itunes?


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 27, 2012)

chrisrotolo said:


> I just flashed iOS 5.0.1 to my Samsung. Im loving the boxy icons and no widgets/app drawer/flash , etc.   Can someone tell me how to sync my itunes?

Click to collapse



get an iphone!!! or download brickmeagain.zip ill upload it soon

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## PeartFan40 (Apr 27, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Note i717, using XDA Premium. 

You don't have to be a farmer to know what sh*t smells like.


----------



## hockeystar711 (May 2, 2012)

One good reason to flash iOS on an android device?  Just to have one more thing on that list of "well, can your iPhone do THIS?" Imagine if the next time you argued with somebody about which OS was better, and you just switched your rom to theirs and been like BAM. I win.  I can do everything you can do, plus much more.


----------



## prince147 (May 2, 2012)

PeartFan40 said:


> View attachment 1027558
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note i717, using XDA Premium.
> 
> You don't have to be a farmer to know what sh*t smells like.

Click to collapse



+1

Press thanks if I helped
Sent form tapatalk2


----------



## sh4dow1 (May 2, 2012)

I followed all the steps but i cant seem to get siri to work lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## maroenli02 (May 3, 2012)

Enlightened


----------



## Dumpstar72 (May 4, 2012)

Man I am so going to have to buy someone's old Android phone and do this to it!


----------



## chbea (May 4, 2012)

ios crappy?


----------



## mznatnat (May 4, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> This is really easy to do. You don't need CWM, S-OFF, flashing,... Basically you don't need anything! Here's the video:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmvCpR45LKA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



LMFAO!


----------



## dewilaz (May 4, 2012)

cha. got me


----------



## xchasa (May 7, 2012)

iOS running smooth on Galaxy S 111. 


Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (May 7, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> This is really easy to do. You don't need CWM, S-OFF, flashing,... Basically you don't need anything! Here's the video:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmvCpR45LKA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I hope you die 


Jk

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (May 7, 2012)

nOObs

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## chbea (May 8, 2012)

*i am noobs    *


----------



## gmaster1 (May 8, 2012)

Total nOOb for making no sense

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## Phistachio (May 11, 2012)

chbea said:


> *i am noobs    *

Click to collapse


----------



## Pi0091 (May 14, 2012)

Hi everybody,

First, I'm a french guy so I m going to do my best to speak english clearly ^^

So: I've seen all the answers saying "thx a lot, it works on my device!" but I don't see any link going to a video showing how to turn an android device into an ios device. 
So: Is this post just a joke and answers are just there to say "lol, fun =)" or is there really a link to reach a video explaining how to turn android into ios? 
If there's one, how can i find it? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## sh4dow1 (May 14, 2012)

Pi0091 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> First, I'm a french guy so I m going to do my best to speak english clearly ^^
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its just a joke 

Sent from my DROID Pro using xda premium


----------



## Pi0091 (May 14, 2012)

Got it...
Thx for your answer!
I understood it was a joke when I saw that every link was going to those fish page  

Actually, I had an Iphone but don't like their little screen. The dream would be to have something like SIII with ios: ios is the only good think from apple...The iphone itself is an underdevelopped crap 

If you like this post: just like and enjoy liking it x)


----------



## lawalty (May 14, 2012)

Got it!  ill need to try it!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## AyrSales (May 14, 2012)

I don't get it. 



> Junior Member
> 
> Posts: 1
> Join Date: May 2012

Click to collapse


----------



## veeman (May 14, 2012)

Zomg! I got ios on my phone and now how do I get android back. It won't let me boot back into recovery. Zomg! Plz help! I'm using an iPhone btw and I followed ur directions exactly! Except for the 3rd step.  That didn't really seem important.


----------



## gmaster1 (May 15, 2012)

this is getting sad :L

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2012)

Noobs will always be noobs..... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA


----------



## PoorCollegeGuy (May 15, 2012)

I'm man enough to admit it, /trolled

Totally got me


----------



## yossi2010 (May 22, 2012)

*tried it*

tried it on my defy!
ended up having android 4 0_o
god  knows how but i dont care about ios anymore!
wait... never cared...


----------



## gmaster1 (May 22, 2012)

omd...this has become lame

thread closed...closed...CLOSED! 
i wish i could actualy get ios on android but this post...this post...this isnt worth while any more until it becones real...

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## hungry81 (May 22, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> omd...this has become lame
> 
> thread closed...closed...CLOSED!
> i wish i could actualy get ios on android but this post...this post...this isnt worth while any more until it becones real...
> ...

Click to collapse



Chillax bro. 

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda premium


----------



## xchasa (May 23, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> omd...this has become lame
> 
> thread closed...closed...CLOSED!
> i wish i could actualy get ios on android but this post...this post...this isnt worth while any more until it becones real...
> ...

Click to collapse



It is real... Just follow the guide in op. 

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA


----------



## gmaster1 (May 23, 2012)

xchasa said:


> It is real... Just follow the guide in op.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA

Click to collapse



...

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## safir187 (May 26, 2012)

what if i do this on my GNex? i don't have any hardware button.
can i get my notification led to work as the home button?


----------



## shravbits (May 27, 2012)

safir187 said:


> what if i do this on my GNex? i don't have any hardware button.
> can i get my notification led to work as the home button?

Click to collapse



Yes

Sent from a blaze of amazon using Tapatalk


----------



## rockstarar (May 27, 2012)

safir187 said:


> what if i do this on my GNex? i don't have any hardware button.
> can i get my notification led to work as the home button?

Click to collapse



Just press harder than usual, that's all. Screw drivers work wonders for this, btw

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## safir187 (May 27, 2012)

rockstarar said:


> Just press harder than usual, that's all. Screw drivers work wonders for this, btw
> 
> --sent from my glacier.

Click to collapse



it worked. but i can't use light flow anymore. what do i do?


----------



## shravbits (May 27, 2012)

safir187 said:


> it worked. but i can't use light flow anymore. what do i do?

Click to collapse



You assign light flow to some other piece of hardware

Sent from a blaze of amazon using Tapatalk


----------



## croakerbc (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi. 
I have downloaded and installed the video on my samsung galaxy tab 10.1 but it still hasn't become an Ipad. 
How long do I have to wait?


----------



## Theonew (Jun 2, 2012)

croakerbc said:


> Hi.
> I have downloaded and installed the video on my samsung galaxy tab 10.1 but it still hasn't become an Ipad.
> How long do I have to wait?

Click to collapse



Until the 1st iPad to be better than an Android tablet is released.


----------



## jowelvjoy (Jul 1, 2012)

Theonew said:


> Until the 1st iPad to be better than an Android tablet is released.

Click to collapse



hahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## -RDR- (Jul 1, 2012)

Theonew said:


> Until the 1st iPad to be better than an Android tablet is released.

Click to collapse



this post made my day


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jul 2, 2012)

just got trolled...

I thought it was going to be a link about espire launcher, but i was wrong


----------



## shravbits (Jul 2, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> just got trolled...
> 
> I thought it was going to be a link about espire launcher, but i was wrong

Click to collapse



Its ok to be trolled once in a while.....

Sent from a blaze of amazon using Tapatalk


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jul 27, 2012)

hahahahaah trolled my friend with this link


----------



## iok1 (Jul 27, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> hahahahaah trolled my friend with this link

Click to collapse



Why would you troll using something that works? 

Sent from my Sensational phone


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 27, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Why would you troll using something that dosnt work?
> 
> Sent from my Sensational phone

Click to collapse



Because thats the life of a troll...trollface.jpg

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## Matico3 (Aug 9, 2012)

sh4dow1 said:


> Its just a joke
> 
> Sent from my DROID Pro using xda premium

Click to collapse



shhh!


----------



## ysoliman (Aug 9, 2012)

What's the difference between an iPhone and a brick? I'm seriously confused 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda premium


----------



## Theonew (Aug 9, 2012)

ysoliman said:


> What's the difference between an iPhone and a brick? I'm seriously confused
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda premium

Click to collapse



The brick can be put to use to build a house .


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 9, 2012)

Theonew said:


> The brick can be put to use to build a house .

Click to collapse



As lomg as u dont mind constant buzzing like an iphone

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## amandez (Aug 12, 2012)

IPHONE=HIPSTER

Sent from my MyTouch 4G Slide
Yes girls know about XDA
you can thank a girl on here


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

amandez said:


> IPHONE=HIPSTER
> 
> Sent from my MyTouch 4G Slide
> Yes girls know about XDA
> you can thank a girl on here

Click to collapse



IPhone is too mainstream


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> IPhone is too mainstream

Click to collapse



Yeah but not buying an iPhone because it is mainstream is too mainstream.

Posted by mah spudtacular killer tomato.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Yeah but not buying an iPhone because it is mainstream is too mainstream.
> 
> Posted by mah spudtacular killer tomato.

Click to collapse



Yeah but buying a WP7 or more like having it as a gift from people all over the world is the least mainstream thing in the entire world!


----------



## iKoolkid (Aug 12, 2012)

OAH MAH GAWD. IOS IN AN ANDROID? THATS LIKE, 1 AWESOME. IMMA TRY IT TONAGHT. IT RAN AS ROUGH AS I THOUGH IT WOULD! AND I ESPECIALLY LOVE THE [email protected]#$% THAT IOS MADE ON IT LIKE THE HORRIBLE INTERFACE AND LAWSUITS.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## amandez (Aug 12, 2012)

Or Nokia 

Sent from my MyTouch 4G Slide
Yes girls know about XDA
you can thank a girl on here


----------



## VaderSKN (Aug 12, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Yeah but not buying an iPhone because it is mainstream is too mainstream.
> 
> Posted by mah spudtacular killer tomato.

Click to collapse



But not buying an iPhone because it is too mainstream is too mainstream because it's too mainstream. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## iKoolkid (Aug 12, 2012)

vaderx10minipro said:


> But not buying an iPhone because it is too mainstream is too mainstream because it's too mainstream.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



The one x is mainstream. I use one of those older phones from 1960 that's gigantic.

Sent from my giant brick phone using xda app-developers app


----------



## motcher41 (Aug 12, 2012)

I wish I could put ios on here...love to take a few pics and send them to apple with one of giving them the finger and a sue this message

S-ON Dev Unlocked 1.15 HBOOT Garbage LTE XD


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 12, 2012)

Guys. I found some guy that claims to have ported ios to android...crazy guy...bootdroid.blogspot.com

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## amandez (Aug 12, 2012)

Old news is old.

Sent from my MyTouch 4G Slide
Yes girls know about XDA
you can thank a girl on here


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 12, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Guys. I found some guy that claims to have ported ios to android...crazy guy...bootdroid.blogspot.com
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse



Thats awesome, Im gonna do it now. Android Sucks !!


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Aug 13, 2012)

...why

Add this thread to the wonders of the world.

°•°•°IMAGIKA°•°•°


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 13, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> Thats awesome, Im gonna do it now. Android Sucks !!

Click to collapse


----------



## atticusmas (Aug 13, 2012)

My phone exploded. That's normal right?


----------



## amandez (Aug 13, 2012)

atticusmas said:


> My phone exploded. That's normal right?

Click to collapse



Completely 

Sent from my MyTouch 4G Slide
Yes girls know about XDA
you can thank a girl on here


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 13, 2012)

atticusmas said:


> My phone exploded. That's normal right?

Click to collapse



Its built into icrap devices 

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## tomny989 (Aug 30, 2012)

*iOS 5.1.1 on HTC One X ?*

Can i install iOS 5.1.1 on HTC One X  Is it possible to do this because i hate Android and i want to have iOS ?


----------



## veeman (Aug 30, 2012)

tomny989 said:


> Can i install iOS 5.1.1 on HTC One X  Is it possible to do this because i hate Android and i want to have iOS ?

Click to collapse



Yes it works.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 30, 2012)

get a live lawyer, touchwiz, and pie,
put them in a blender and add a little litigation powder,
stuff them up in a rectangular with rounded edges moulder,
and add a brainwashed jury head on top,

and viola,
you have iOS


----------



## madhavandeffy (Aug 30, 2012)

Everything is k but if I wanna switch back to Android wat is d procedure

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 30, 2012)

madhavandeffy said:


> Everything is k but if I wanna switch back to Android wat is d procedure
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



you can't because you are now patented,
and OS switching will be a violation of the terms and conditions


----------



## DarkJatrix (Aug 30, 2012)

The best "how to" vid ever

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## - Swift - (Aug 30, 2012)

how i instal bbos???? i want use bbm and all the kool awesome blackbury appz


----------



## ChriKn (Aug 30, 2012)

- Swift - said:


> how i instal bbos???? i want use bbm and all the kool awesome blackbury appz

Click to collapse



Furst lirn inglish loulzzzzz

Sent from my jellybean AOKP Potato


----------



## Quinny899 (Aug 30, 2012)

ChriKn said:


> Furst lirn inglish loulzzzzz
> 
> Sent from my jellybean AOKP Potato

Click to collapse



I can't tell if you're being sarcastic, but anyway. The general trend of BB users is that they're stupid, chavs and don't speak proper English "leik wot the queen does"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Quinny899 said:


> I can't tell if you're being sarcastic, but anyway. The general trend of BB users is that they're stupid, chavs and don't speak proper English "leik wot the queen does"
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



As if the queen would say stuff leik:
'Yh brov. Init soo 5 seconds ago. Leik totaly liek...liek liek...' we would all know that we are now crazy.

That's right, I'm a potato. Problem


----------



## lreyes (Aug 31, 2012)

One rom...

MIUI

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 31, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> As if the queen would say stuff leik:
> 'Yh brov. Init soo 5 seconds ago. Leik totaly liek...liek liek...' we would all know that we are now crazy.
> 
> That's right, I'm a potato. Problem

Click to collapse



ai say champ you are getting preposterous over the lack of lexical repertoire on the queen


----------



## madhavandeffy (Aug 31, 2012)

Can u share the some screenshots?

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 10:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 AM ----------

Can u share the screen shots?
Is it possible to revert to andriod again?


bangalorerohan said:


> Superb! I got "iOS" on my phone! Thanks man! Also, This was the 22nd time I watched the video! It is in my bookmarks and  I show it to my fellow noob-mates on PLUS!

Click to collapse


----------



## snowman77 (Aug 31, 2012)

Stupid thread. Not actually possible easily because iOS is closed source . :thumbup:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## nishanty13 (Aug 31, 2012)

snowman77 said:


> Stupid thread. Not actually possible easily because iOS is closed source . :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse




Why u so serious ???


----------



## MRsf27 (Aug 31, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> You mean Steve Jobs, err Tim Cook I mean
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



errrmm, I hate to put it out there, but Steve Jobs ain't dead.. He's being cryogenically frozen so that one day he will appear out of nowhere and create the SUPER RACE of technology. Just like Walt Disney


----------



## nishanty13 (Aug 31, 2012)

MRsf27 said:


> errrmm, I hate to put it out there, but Steve Jobs ain't dead.. He's being cryogenically frozen so that one day he will appear out of nowhere and create the SUPER RACE of technology. Just like Walt Disney

Click to collapse



You got it right. He is alive and been back with iPhone 5. Here's the proof.

m.youtube.com/watch?v=fv6vlP2qSyo&desktop_uri=/watch?v=fv6vlP2qSyo&gl=US


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 31, 2012)

snowman77 said:


> Stupid thread. Not actually possible easily because iOS is closed source . :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## Quinny899 (Aug 31, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> As if the queen would say stuff leik:
> 'Yh brov. Init soo 5 seconds ago. Leik totaly liek...liek liek...' we would all know that we are now crazy.
> 
> That's right, I'm a potato. Problem

Click to collapse



It's a term of speech chavs and idiots use here, who can't speak properly,  but think they can

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HyperLinked (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey I am getting a Youtube video of a the xda developers noob video. Please check the link.


----------



## ak700 (Sep 1, 2012)

HyperLinked said:


> Hey I am getting a Youtube video of a the xda developers noob video. Please check the link.

Click to collapse


----------



## veeman (Sep 1, 2012)

HyperLinked said:


> Hey I am getting a Youtube video of a the xda developers noob video. Please check the link.

Click to collapse








*The troll pictured above is merely a representation of OP and does not mean that OP is green and has horns*


----------



## VaderSKN (Sep 1, 2012)

HyperLinked said:


> Hey I am getting a Youtube video of a the xda developers noob video. Please check the link.

Click to collapse



Not sure if troll 

Or serious.






veeman said:


> *The troll pictured above is merely a representation of OP and does not mean that OP is green and has horns*

Click to collapse



I thought that OP is looking like this. Why did you tell the truth?

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using XDA App


----------



## prince147 (Sep 3, 2012)

HyperLinked said:


> Hey I am getting a Youtube video of a the xda developers noob video. Please check the link.

Click to collapse



Link edited!
Check now! If you still don't get it it means your phone is incompatible with ios! Sorry man! 

Sent from curiosity mars rover!


----------



## magnusaaa (Sep 5, 2012)

*Me sick*



conantroutman said:


> You people make me sick......
> 
> Sent from my HD2 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App

Click to collapse



 I have to agree it makes me too feel sick!


----------



## rahulhnair (Sep 5, 2012)

SUE THEM......... SUE THEM ALL....... #Red skull voice#


----------



## desalesouche (Sep 9, 2012)

so much silly reactions about one question.
it is a form of racism after all....


----------



## DanceOff (Sep 9, 2012)

This is my method to convert your android phone into iPhone completely 
So here to go :
Take out your battery 
That's it !
This method is tested and works 
Now you have an iPhone !

Enjoy 

Tested by me and devstaff it works !!!!!!!!


----------



## Whiplashh (Sep 9, 2012)

rishabho1 said:


> This is my method to convert your android phone into iPhone completely
> So here to go :
> Take out your battery
> That's it !
> ...

Click to collapse



I found an easier method! First, go to your service dealer and tell them you can not handle the android capabilities,  tell them you want something more simple, and watch them use their magic wand and it becomes an iPhone!

Devices:
Evo 4g: Cm7 or Jellybean
Evo Shift: cm7 or jellybean
Optimus S: AOSP (ICS)
Questions? I'd love to help!


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Sep 9, 2012)

This really works, I have iOS on my Xperia Ray now.

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Sep 10, 2012)

rishabho1 said:


> This is my method to convert your android phone into iPhone completely
> So here to go :
> Take out your battery
> That's it !
> ...

Click to collapse



I am enjoying iOS on my htc pico without paying a huge sum of money to apple 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 PM ----------

I have a new method on how to make your phone look like an iPhone 
So, let's begin 
 Step 1:
         Go out to the road nearest to           ..........your home.

Step 2: 
         Put the phone in the center of the road untill a car flattents it with tires 
That's it you have a idevice now with iOS*

*T&C apply, subject to change without prior notice


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Sep 11, 2012)

snowman77 said:


> Stupid thread. Not actually possible easily because iOS is closed source . :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



You just got trolled by the OP

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## RunasSudo (Oct 5, 2012)

*--Satire Follows--*

I am sorrying for my Engrish but I am using the translate of the Googol.

I am try to followed instructions at 11:35 but when I am hold my power and look for button, a green thing is coming on my screen, and the computer is saying "Not detect".

Now when I am trying to turn phone to the on, it goes into a loop of booting.

Help please, I have important thing to be doing and I not able to be!

-- YalyublyuRossiyu1976 <-- google translate it


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 5, 2012)

> I am sorrying for my Engrish but I am using the translate of the Googol.<br />
> <br />
> I am try to followed instructions at 11:35 but when I am hold my power and look for button, a green thing is coming on my screen, and the computer is saying "Not detect".<br />
> <br />
> ...

Click to collapse





I made it!!! Y U MAD TOUGH? :confused;


----------



## RunasSudo (Oct 5, 2012)

*--Satire Follows--*



M_T_M said:


> View attachment 1377636
> 
> I made it!!! Y U MAD TOUGH? :confused;

Click to collapse



I'm sorry very, but I have been staying in the beautiful Russia for the six months, and my English is a little rusting. What is this thing that is this thing that is this thing you are saying? I am in the trying to "un-кирпич" my phone (I am not knowing the English word) since I flash the firm wares in the video and I now have a green robot on my screen of phone.

When I am turnoning the phone, I get an error message: i dot imgur dot com /hSt9j.png
When I am pressing the "OK", the phone is being the turn off and explode.
I have tried with five phones of the mine, and the same thing is happening???


----------



## snowman77 (Oct 7, 2012)

I think this is just stupid and the thread name should be changed

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## AndroidHoneyComb (Oct 7, 2012)

*amazing*

I used the tool and i got ios 6 on my android tablet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOAH!!!!


----------



## jeff432 (Oct 7, 2012)

Lies, my phone is running WebOS because of this tutorial.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Oct 8, 2012)

snowman77 said:


> I think this is just stupid and the thread name should be changed
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Why not? 

Like Abraham Lincoln said: Don't trust everything you see on the internet 

Y don't you like trolling? This is off-topic!  

Watching users (like myself) get trolled by this post is awesome 
gives me a good laugh after a bad day

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App 

No offense


----------



## ak700 (Oct 8, 2012)

Damn . . .  I got iOS 6 and used Apple Maps to navigate me to the mall. Ohh well just go to meet Curiosity rover . . .


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Ignore this post


----------



## moparfreak426 (Oct 8, 2012)

OMGB! I have ios 6.5 aplha! but I hate it..... Apple can suck it. Im going back to shadow god's universe 2.3 
But I might wait a few to show my iphone loving buddies my ios on a 4.52" screen

Sent from my iPhone using xda premium


----------



## iKoolkid (Oct 8, 2012)

moparfreak426 said:


> OMGB! I have ios 6.5 aplha! but I hate it..... Apple can suck it. Im going back to shadow god's universe 2.3
> But I might wait a few to show my iphone loving buddies my ios on a 4.52" screen
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using xda premium

Click to collapse



U lie.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Quinny899 (Oct 8, 2012)

iKoolkid said:


> U lie.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No s**t sherlock 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 9, 2012)

Omgg..  this.is.THE.bomb.

I so got bored and confused because of this aosp stuff... iOS is amazing... 

I got two more extra rows!!1!!1!!! How better can it get!!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## verzetem (Oct 9, 2012)

i seriously want ios on my android phone. :silly:


----------



## RunasSudo (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow! Thanks for posting such a noob-friendly tutorial! I followed the instructions in the video and I got iOS on my LG Optimus 4X HD!



 



The only problem is, I can't get the black bars off! Maybe needs a 16:9 widescreen update?


----------



## moparfreak426 (Oct 11, 2012)

pokemon

The only problem is said:


> I have the same problem, its so annoying! But oh well.. ...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## VaderSKN (Oct 11, 2012)

pokepal101 said:


> Wow! Thanks for posting such a noob-friendly tutorial! I followed the instructions in the video and I got iOS on my LG Optimus 4X HD!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not sure if 100x100 screen resolution

Or bug in XDA App

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using XDA App


----------



## themacman1000 (Oct 12, 2012)

VaderSKN said:


> Not sure if 100x100 screen resolution
> 
> Or bug in XDA App
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3310 using XDA App

Click to collapse



100x100??? That's only a section of my status bar.  That resolution would suck.

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 12, 2012)

themacman1000 said:


> 100x100??? That's only a section of my status bar.  That resolution would suck.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



LMAO. Yeah it would suck. But do you see how the tables more pixlated then the phone 

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## themacman1000 (Oct 12, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> LMAO. Yeah it would suck. But do you see how the tables more pixlated then the phone
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Of course.  Tonight I'll upload my phone with iOS6 running at 720x1280 resolution. :beer:

Sent from my HTC One XL


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 14, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Oct 15, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Seems legit.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## themacman1000 (Oct 15, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yup, legit.

Sent from my HTC One XL


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 15, 2012)

themacman1000 said:


> Yup, legit.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One XL

Click to collapse



Just look at those high tech buttons! Too realistic!

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## arknailed7754 (Oct 17, 2012)

No need for such a waste of time. Just use miui

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sanadrate (Oct 17, 2012)

arknailed7754 said:


> No need for such a waste of time. Just use miui
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Facepalm

Sent From My Galaxy Nexus
Items For Trade
http://goo.gl/u31Yt

Walmart T-Mobile Galaxy SII $355.21 Shipped.
http://goo.gl/6jfBo

"Eat Drink And Be Merry. For Tomorrow They May Cancel Your Credit Cards."


----------



## arknailed7754 (Oct 17, 2012)

Yeah I get the thread. My reply is to the thread title

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 17, 2012)

Debel said:


> Facepalm
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Nexus
> Items For Trade
> ...

Click to collapse



Facepalm for your tapatalk sig being 10 times the size of your post.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Oct 17, 2012)

arknailed7754 said:


> No need for such a waste of time. Just use miui
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Triple facepalm 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aced84 (Oct 17, 2012)

LOL! To the OP - didn't know this is possible, thanks for that!


----------



## VaderSKN (Oct 17, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Triple facepalm
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Quad facepalm. But I didn't even read why. lol

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using XDA App


----------



## RunasSudo (Oct 19, 2012)

Oh my god this thing is absolutely amazing. I downloaded the package and changed the resolution in the config file and I got iOS running on my old phone!


----------



## VaderSKN (Oct 19, 2012)

pokepal101 said:


> Oh my god this thing is absolutely amazing. I downloaded the package and changed the resolution in the config file and I got iOS running on my old phone!

Click to collapse



How do you unlock then?

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using XDA App


----------



## themacman1000 (Oct 19, 2012)

VaderSKN said:


> How do you unlock then?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3310 using XDA App

Click to collapse



You fart on it. Isn't it obvious?

Sent from my HTC One XL


----------



## tropaganda2435 (Oct 19, 2012)

*ican't*

i can't understand ?? anyone tell me ??


----------



## veeman (Oct 19, 2012)

tropaganda2435 said:


> i can't understand ?? anyone tell me ??

Click to collapse



Just follow the directions in the video in the first post.


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 19, 2012)

veeman said:


> Just follow the directions in the video in the first post.

Click to collapse



Yes
1:noob
2:noob
3:still here? Noob

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## RunasSudo (Oct 20, 2012)

VaderSKN said:


> How do you unlock then?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3310 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Well, I coded a simple little keypad to touchscreen protocol that lets you input coordinates through the keypad.
To simulate swiping left to right, all you need to do is press "0#20#0#21#0#22#0#23#0#24#0#25#0#26##".


----------



## VaderSKN (Oct 20, 2012)

pokepal101 said:


> Well, I coded a simple little keypad to touchscreen protocol that lets you input coordinates through the keypad.
> To simulate swiping left to right, all you need to do is press "0#20#0#21#0#22#0#23#0#24#0#25#0#26##".

Click to collapse



When you are messaging or playing games then?

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using XDA App


----------



## FirePoncho86 (Oct 20, 2012)

Guys this is an awesome tut but how can I port Google maps over? The Apple maps app sucks

Sent from my Nexus ioS using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 20, 2012)

FirePoncho86 said:


> Guys this is an awesome tut but how can I port Google maps over? The Apple maps app sucks
> 
> Sent from my Nexus ioS using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Easy. Goto apple and say 'i hate iphones' throw it on the ground and buy a android phone WITH gmaps

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Oct 21, 2012)

Dude that tut is awesome! I got it running on my old nokia!!!!!
LOOOOOOK!
Sorry for the very bad photo quality, that what happens to the camera when you install ios on an old siemens

Jellybean approved this message...


----------



## shravbits (Oct 22, 2012)

iOS 6 shows (mainly maps) that apple wants to be software independent, but they have not proved it to users yet.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## abc_x3 (Oct 25, 2012)

Great, i flashed on my 1280 Nokia and it's working like a charm now (like  Ipod Nano )
Next, i'll try it on my Android


----------



## isar47 (Oct 29, 2012)

Isn't that video about the rules of this site? Actually I came here to find out how can I install iOS on an android phone. 

Can someone help me with this?

P.S: I'm very new with iOS and Android platforms


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 29, 2012)

isar47 said:


> Isn't that video about the rules of this site? Actually I came here to find out how can I install iOS on an android phone.
> 
> Can someone help me with this?
> 
> P.S: I'm very new with iOS and Android platforms

Click to collapse



YHBT 
seriously are you mad ?

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## VaderSKN (Oct 29, 2012)

isar47 said:


> Isn't that video about the rules of this site? Actually I came here to find out how can I install iOS on an android phone.
> 
> Can someone help me with this?
> 
> P.S: I'm very new with iOS and Android platforms

Click to collapse



Really? Seriously?


----------



## moparfreak426 (Oct 30, 2012)

Running iOs6 overclocked at 1.6GHz 

Force fed a failcake via Swype


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Nov 2, 2012)

isar47 said:


> Isn't that video about the rules of this site? Actually I came here to find out how can I install iOS on an android phone.
> 
> Can someone help me with this?
> 
> P.S: I'm very new with iOS and Android platforms

Click to collapse



Calm your tits bro...

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 2, 2012)

isar47 said:


> Isn't that video about the rules of this site? Actually I came here to find out how can I install iOS on an android phone.
> 
> Can someone help me with this?
> 
> P.S: I'm very new with iOS and Android platforms

Click to collapse





Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 2, 2012)

isar47 said:


> Isn't that video about the rules of this site? Actually I came here to find out how can I install iOS on an android phone.
> 
> Can someone help me with this?
> 
> P.S: I'm very new with iOS and Android platforms

Click to collapse





Sent from my Baconator Over-90000


----------



## eolithix (Nov 3, 2012)

I followed this guide but i fall in a bootloop :/
in my brain...


----------



## DeucesAx (Nov 3, 2012)

isar47 said:


> Isn't that video about the rules of this site? Actually I came here to find out how can I install iOS on an android phone.
> 
> Can someone help me with this?
> 
> P.S: I'm very new with iOS and Android platforms

Click to collapse



 That mind video shows up because you have under 10 posts. As soon as you have more then 10 you will see the real deal. It's really pretty sweet. My S3 now runs almost as fast as the iPhone 4.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 running IOS 6 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Nov 3, 2012)

DeucesAx said:


> That mind video shows up because you have under 10 posts. As soon as you have more then 10 you will see the real deal. It's really pretty sweet. My S3 now runs almost as fast as the iPhone 4.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 running IOS 6 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



your s3 runs pretty slow then 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeucesAx (Nov 3, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> your s3 runs pretty slow then
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



seriously dude, you have no idea what you are taking about. the nexus 4 phone which just came out is the fastest Android phone so far and running the newest Android with project peanut butter and it's the first Android smart phone which runs as fast as the iPhone 4 with an Android rom. I bet if you install iOS6 on that baby it could come close to the iPhone5!!!! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 running iOS6 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Fallon9111 (Nov 3, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> This is really easy to do. You don't need CWM, S-OFF, flashing,... Basically you don't need anything! Here's the video:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmvCpR45LKA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using retard level 10

Click to collapse



I read the title thinking that this would be something of interest, maybe a skinned version of CM with so many ported features it was as close as jailbroken iphone is to IOS (meaning almost no difference)

I don't like apple ios, I don't want it on my phone. Please don't spam here with stupid links like that.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 3, 2012)

Fallon9111 said:


> I read the title thinking that this would be something of interest, maybe a skinned version of CM with so many ported features it was as close as jailbroken iphone is to IOS (meaning almost no difference)
> 
> I don't like apple ios, I don't want it on my phone. Please don't spam here with stupid links like that.

Click to collapse



Don't you think this thread would be locked by now if it was spam? Its a trick to get humans noobs to watch the noob video 

Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## sohamssd (Nov 3, 2012)

Sorry but phone won't boot after flashing ios-6.0.1-28547954-wwe_011-asia-update.zip . I did everything as told. It only sticks at the black apple logo. Am I missing something? I really want ios

Sent from my One V using xda app-developers app


----------



## DeucesAx (Nov 3, 2012)

soham_sss said:


> Sorry but phone won't boot after flashing ios-6.0.1-28547954-wwe_011-asia-update.zip . I did everything as told. It only sticks at the black apple logo. Am I missing something? I really want ios
> 
> Sent from my One V using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



did you follow all instructions of the video in the op? I'm guessing you didn't  do the cache swipe or didn't  fix the permissions. 

Sent from my ThinkPadTablet using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 4, 2012)

DeucesAx said:


> did you follow all instructions of the video in the op? I'm guessing you didn't  do the cache swipe or didn't  fix the permissions.
> 
> Sent from my ThinkPadTablet using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ok, im out my noob stage and into my pro stage. He obviously didnt wipe system before flashing. Or maybe a noobish mistake i donynt know.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## codeknight11 (Nov 4, 2012)

@OP - where are you naooo? I hope you did not get lost after using Apple Maps on your device 

My upcoming projects -
nOOb-Lite rom & CyanoETA rom, problem?


----------



## Delanoister (Nov 4, 2012)

tj_droid said:


> @OP - where are you naooo? I hope you did not get lost after using Apple Maps on your device
> 
> My upcoming projects -
> nOOb-Lite rom & CyanoETA rom, problem?

Click to collapse



Hey have u tried this one tj on mdpi device? 
What shud we choose iOS for ours? 

Sent from my GT-S5660 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dagustl (Nov 4, 2012)

Can someone port iOS6 for my ArcS.
I need to send pictures with my emails. :rofl:

iOS5 works like a charm. Now my phone is faster than my friends SGS3 with JB


----------



## donhashem.dh (Nov 4, 2012)

Ok guys ,some people are finding the steps complicated so here they are clearrly 
1 go into app manager 
2 delete data of any app you have since it will help the process of installing 
3.boot into cwm
4 clear Calvin cache only!!!!
5 go to install zip from sd card 
6 install the file 
7 and then select reboot 
You've finished now you only have to wait to see your new iPhone  
ENJOY!!!
If I helped click thanks ....it took ne lots of time to know the steps


----------



## codeknight11 (Nov 4, 2012)

donhashem.dh said:


> Ok guys ,some people are finding the steps complicated so here they are clearrly
> 1 go into app manager
> 2 delete data of any app you have since it will help the process of installing
> 3.boot into cwm
> ...

Click to collapse



OMG. Thank you so much. Now my Samsung Galaxy Ace (which already looks like the iPhone from outside) is running iOS 7 
:thumbup:

My upcoming projects -
nOOb-Lite rom & CyanoETA rom, problem?


----------



## dagustl (Nov 4, 2012)

I think i have found a bug.
I can´t set a different location than Cupertino in the weather-widget.
Well, maybe it´s a feature not a bug. :silly:


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Nov 5, 2012)

Fallon9111 said:


> I read the title thinking that this would be something of interest, maybe a skinned version of CM with so many ported features it was as close as jailbroken iphone is to IOS (meaning almost no difference)
> 
> I don't like apple ios, I don't want it on my phone. Please don't spam here with stupid links like that.

Click to collapse



facepalm...


----------



## Slender Troll (Nov 5, 2012)

DeucesAx said:


> seriously dude, you have no idea what you are taking about. the nexus 4 phone which just came out is the fastest Android phone so far and running the newest Android with project peanut butter and it's the first Android smart phone which runs as fast as the iPhone 4 with an Android rom. I bet if you install iOS6 on that baby it could come close to the iPhone5!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 running iOS6 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I think you mean "Project Butter."

Motorola Photon 4G


----------



## DeucesAx (Nov 5, 2012)

Slender Troll said:


> I think you mean "Project Butter."
> 
> Motorola Photon 4G

Click to collapse



Yeah you are right. It's just that since isn't running iOS on my S3 I forgot about the miserable world that is Android 


Sent from my ThinkPadTablet using xda app-developers app


----------



## DEVILEYE86 (Nov 8, 2012)

I just see a noob video


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 8, 2012)

DEVILEYE86 said:


> I just see a noob video

Click to collapse





Sent from my Baconator Over-9000 or my Gmail phone based off iOS based off Android based off Amazon OS based off BlackBerry OS based off Pacman based off Windows 9


----------



## hungry81 (Nov 8, 2012)

DEVILEYE86 said:


> I just see a noob video

Click to collapse



Post some more, become awesome, and try again when you can see the "u r 133+" video

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda premium


----------



## rain987 (Nov 9, 2012)

awesome!!! i just jailbreak-ed it and now am playing paid apps..

saved the video on my comp for future use in case apple comes and says 
this is some law copyright nonsense and removes the link/vid..

and the ios on my phone is soo smooth compared with the real iphone. nice work OP.


----------



## frikou (Nov 10, 2012)

Hahahahaha project *peanut* butter!! Hahahaha lol


----------



## Kreaz (Nov 11, 2012)

Hell yeah, works flawlessly! My friends even confused why my device can run iOS.


----------



## Nesto79 (Nov 11, 2012)

is it really working on Galaxy Tab 10.1?


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 11, 2012)

Nesto79 said:


> is it really working on Galaxy Tab 10.1?

Click to collapse



Yup. It works on all devices, no exceptions. 

Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## austin266 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi guys
Am using samsung galaxy i5800 aka apollo
It is on froyo... no fully working gingerbread official/unofficial yet

Will the ios work on my phone.??
Any bug list...???


----------



## sohamssd (Nov 12, 2012)

austin266 said:


> Hi guys
> Am using samsung galaxy i5800 aka apollo
> It is on froyo... no fully working gingerbread official/unofficial yet
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep
The only bug is that ,unlike iOS, everything works

Sent from my One V using xda app-developers app


----------



## austin266 (Nov 12, 2012)

@up
thank u for the reply

i am confused... isnt it a troll??
"unlike ios , everything works".... i didnt get this... can u tell me is this a appearance mod of ios for android or a make over of android completely to ios...

will u assure me abt basic things i use in my android phone are working after having ios
... calls,sms,videos,music,edge,3g,wifi,etc..... without errors


----------



## Sparx639 (Nov 12, 2012)

You guys all are being sarcastic about it, but wouldn't it be fun to actually try, not to use it but to say "hey I ported iOS to soandso devices"?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## 063_XOBX (Nov 12, 2012)

You obviously didn't follow the directions if you don't think it works. Have had iOS on my Nexus S ever since I upgraded to GNex.


----------



## Nesto79 (Nov 13, 2012)

Guess you have 10 plus posting for tne video to work


----------



## Theonew (Nov 13, 2012)

Nesto79 said:


> Guess you have 10 plus posting for tne video to work

Click to collapse



Got that right .


----------



## austin266 (Nov 13, 2012)

Didnt find any video for ios installation....

Dont troll...


----------



## veeman (Nov 13, 2012)

austin266 said:


> Didnt find any video for ios installation....
> 
> Dont troll...

Click to collapse



Wat?


----------



## chidori602 (Nov 13, 2012)

Why would you put an inferior OS on an  android?

Sent from my HTC Magic using XDA Premium


----------



## themacman1000 (Nov 13, 2012)

austin266 said:


> Didnt find any video for ios installation....
> 
> Dont troll...

Click to collapse



Here's the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmvCpR45LKA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Have fun! It's super easy too!

Sent from my One X


----------



## 063_XOBX (Nov 13, 2012)

chidori602 said:


> Why would you put an inferior OS on an  android?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Magic using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Says the guy who still has a Magic. What is this 2008?


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 13, 2012)

themacman1000 said:


> Here's the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmvCpR45LKA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> Have fun! It's super easy too!
> 
> Sent from my One X

Click to collapse



Are you sure? Aint it this? (the sooper boring but sooper detailed one?) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Hqwn5HpESc&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## cabessius (Nov 13, 2012)

I need help, just followed the flashing procedure on my Note2 and now the back cover is getting full of scratches! Is this something normal? Pics here: http://goo.gl/a2MDG


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 14, 2012)

cabessius said:


> I need help, just followed the flashing procedure on my Note2 and now the back cover is getting full of scratches! Is this something normal? Pics here: http://goo.gl/a2MDG

Click to collapse



Normal for iphones. Its the case. If you dont like it buy a back until you run out of money and scratch every case under the sun

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## themacman1000 (Nov 14, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Are you sure? Aint it this? (the sooper boring but sooper detailed one?) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Hqwn5HpESc&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Maybe. Mine was just the overview video, I guess.

Sent from my One X


----------



## Greatness_GH (Nov 18, 2012)

Smh

________________________________________________________________________________________________
Success is a Process, Just keep your head up and ignore your haters! 
Now thats Greatness!!


----------



## amandez (Nov 19, 2012)

Managed to install by converting an ispa into a zip and bam. Stuck on ios now.


----------



## Sparx639 (Nov 19, 2012)

Lololol

Sparx639


----------



## austin266 (Nov 24, 2012)

Didnt find the video abt ios installation.... 
Just a noob video


----------



## DesertHawk (Nov 24, 2012)

Don't listen to him. Here's a real video to get iOS5.1.1 running on any Android 4.0+ device. It took me ages to make and lots of hardware clashes. I made a video of it here 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?nomobile=1&v=70sML0zCSJE

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II using XDA Premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Nov 24, 2012)

austin266 said:


> Didnt find the video abt ios installation....
> Just a noob video

Click to collapse



NOOB 

You need to have atleast 600 posts to see the right video link 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 24, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> NOOB
> 
> You need to have atleast 600 posts to see the right video link
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Great. Now he's gonna spam the crap outta the dev and OT forums 

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

---------- Post added at 08:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 PM ----------




weeo said:


> Don't listen to him. Here's a real video to get iOS5.1.1 running on any Android 4.0+ device. It took me ages to make and lots of hardware clashes. I made a video of it here
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?nomobile=1&v=70sML0zCSJE
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



This worked for me perfectly! Thanks so much! 

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 25, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Great. Now he's gonna spam the crap outta the dev and OT forums
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I dont know how people could not believe this stuff!

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## 063_XOBX (Nov 25, 2012)

wildknight said:


> Why do I see a noob video???

Click to collapse



Simple.

You're a noob.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Nov 25, 2012)

wildknight said:


> Why do I see a noob video???

Click to collapse



you need >600 posts to see the real post 

trust me , once you get there , the experience will be amazing 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Nov 25, 2012)

wildknight said:


> 600??? How am I ever gonna get to 600

Click to collapse



Spam all your posts in Off Topic.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## 063_XOBX (Nov 25, 2012)

wildknight said:


> 600??? How am I ever gonna get to 600

Click to collapse



The same way you got to 3 x 200.

Basic arithmetic.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 25, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> The same way you got to 3 x 200.
> 
> Basic arithmetic.

Click to collapse



:thanks:

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## veeman (Nov 25, 2012)

wildknight said:


> Isn't iOS closed source? So how can you install it on android... I bet this is a troll post

Click to collapse



What? No, OP just modified iOS to get it to run on any hardware. I even got it to run on my PC but everything was stretched. Be careful who you start accusing of being a troll.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## 063_XOBX (Nov 25, 2012)

wildknight said:


> Isn't iOS closed source? So how can you install it on android... I bet this is a troll post

Click to collapse


----------



## VaderSKN (Nov 25, 2012)

wildknight said:


> 600??? How am I ever gonna get to 600

Click to collapse



I have around 1070, it's simple. Go out to your device forum, try to help, give feedback on ROMs, ask *smart* questions and follow the rules.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Nov 25, 2012)

VaderSKN said:


> I have around 1070, it's simple. Go out to your device forum, try to help, give feedback on ROMs, ask *smart* questions and follow the rules.

Click to collapse



Thanks 





wildknight said:


> Isn't iOS closed source? So how can you install it on android... I bet this is a troll post

Click to collapse



just because it is closed source doesn't mean the code doesn't exist 
thinl of it like this: HTC sense is not open source unlike stock android but why do we still have sense roms for non HTC devices ?

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 26, 2012)

noob: it wont work.
experienced noob: its fake.
nooby noob: WTH is this crap.
no-fun-noob: this is fake as anything. you cant tell because blah de blah da blah...
me: LOL N00BS!
Non-noob: f*** it. lets try it.
OT Veteran: *Yawn* wake me when you've got iOS on the ti-84 

anyone want to add more noob info?

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Sparx639 (Nov 26, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> noob: it wont work.
> experienced noob: its fake.
> nooby noob: WTH is this crap.
> no-fun-noob: this is fake as anything. you cant tell because blah de blah da blah...
> ...

Click to collapse



Non-noob: ****-it let's try it XD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## 063_XOBX (Nov 26, 2012)

OT Veteran: *Yawn* wake me when you've got iOS on the ti-84


----------



## VaderSKN (Nov 26, 2012)

I got iOS on my Nokia 3310 and my Jaffa Cake! It's a little hard to use the screen, I have to throw Nokia to get it working. 4 holes in the ceiling and 8 in the floor.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Nov 26, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> OT Veteran: *Yawn* wake me when you've got iOS on the ti-84

Click to collapse



And done... 


Oh great now I can't use it in the SAT . It your fault I can't get into college 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 26, 2012)

heres what we have so far:

noob: it wont work.
experienced noob: its fake.
nooby noob: WTH is this crap.
no-fun-noob: this is fake as anything. you cant tell because blah de blah da blah...
Non-noob: f*** it. lets try it.
OT Veteran: *Yawn* wake me when you've got iOS on the ti-84 
me: LOL N00BS!

i should make a thread about this XD but then again i dont want it to get closed. so ill keep it here with the ios noobs 

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## maek_it_happen (Nov 30, 2012)

What is iOS 

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 30, 2012)

maek_it_happen said:


> What is iOS
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nice try 

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## veeman (Nov 30, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> OT Veteran: *Yawn* wake me when you've got iOS on the ti-84

Click to collapse



I can play Halo on my ti-84

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## codeknight11 (Nov 30, 2012)

veeman said:


> I can play Halo on my ti-84
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



I can play Crysis 2.

Sent from my N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Nov 30, 2012)

veeman said:


> I can play Halo on my ti-84
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



I cab play black ops 2

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nuuits (Dec 4, 2012)

veeman said:


> I can play Halo on my ti-84
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



I can do Algebra problems on my TI 84 HAH-

Wait.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 4, 2012)

deep6232 said:


> i almost played POKEMON!

Click to collapse



Cool story bro 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Dec 4, 2012)

tj_droid said:


> I can play Crysis 2.
> 
> Sent from my N7100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse











-DarkKnight- said:


> I cab play black ops 2
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You guys are lying. The GPU is not that good. I get barely 5 fps on those games.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Sparx639 (Dec 4, 2012)

veeman said:


> You guys are lying. The GPU is not that good. I get barely 5 fps on those games.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Over clock it, the GPU in my calculator goes up to 13ghz

Sparx639


----------



## veeman (Dec 4, 2012)

Sparx639 said:


> Over clock it, the GPU in my calculator goes up to 13ghz
> 
> Sparx639

Click to collapse



How do I over clock?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 4, 2012)

veeman said:


> How do I over clock?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Setcpu 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Dec 4, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Setcpu
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How to convert apk to ti-basic

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## NatTheCat (Dec 4, 2012)

Dude, Does this sync with iTunes 11..? I heard its a boss of some kind..!!

Sent From The B*S*A*D Child Prime


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 4, 2012)

veeman said:


> How to convert apk to ti-basic
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Go to TI Calc store its only 2.99 

Oh wait...does your calculator not support LTE? 


Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Dec 4, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Go to TI Calc store its only 2.99
> 
> Oh wait...does your calculator not support LTE?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah I got LTE working last week. 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 4, 2012)

veeman said:


> Yeah I got LTE working last week.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



*thanks* 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guitarman (Dec 4, 2012)

All I can say is "wwwwwoooooooooowwwww" in a Ben Stein demeanor 

Sent from an Amazon Gindle Fireoid


----------



## Sparx639 (Dec 4, 2012)

veeman said:


> Yeah I got LTE working last week.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



I only have dc-hspa+ 

Sparx639


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

What are you guys talking about? Something about video games on a TI-84? I have Modern Warfare *4* on my calculator. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## veeman (Dec 4, 2012)

Sparx639 said:


> I only have dc-hspa+
> 
> Sparx639

Click to collapse



If it's a silver edition, there's a mod you can do to get 4g LTE

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 4, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> What are you guys talking about? Something about video games on a TI-84? I have Modern Warfare *4* on my calculator.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse





Noob.jpg





veeman said:


> If it's a silver edition, there's a mod you can do to get 4g LTE
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Damn I have a Plus

Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!


----------



## Sparx639 (Dec 4, 2012)

veeman said:


> If it's a silver edition, there's a mod you can do to get 4g LTE
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Oh sweet

Sparx639


----------



## Greatness_GH (Dec 4, 2012)

Been reading these whole stuff and just can't stop laughing!!  Damn!! 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## moparfreak426 (Dec 5, 2012)

Shiz! I got ios6 and can't jailbreak!

Sent from my iPhone using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Dec 5, 2012)

deep6232 said:


> This rule is dope

Click to collapse



I didn't know that rules were made out of marijuana.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 5, 2012)

moparfreak426 said:


> Shiz! I got ios6 and can't jailbreak!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using xda premium

Click to collapse



The price of getting IOS 

Im pretty sure you read the warning before you pressed continue in the tutorial 

Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 5, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> This is really easy to do. You don't need CWM, S-OFF, flashing,... Basically you don't need anything! Here's the video:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmvCpR45LKA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



hey....its d link of xda noob video wheres iOS  running on android


----------



## Greatness_GH (Dec 5, 2012)

akshay007dhore said:


> hey....its d link of xda noob video wheres iOS  running on android

Click to collapse



Another NOOB busted!! Buahahahahahaaa 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 5, 2012)

akshay007dhore said:


> hey....its d link of xda noob video wheres iOS  running on android

Click to collapse



Don't listen to him

You just need more posts 

Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!


----------



## bbrad (Dec 5, 2012)

FU IOS 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 PM ----------

Hey everybody is just giving likes on this thread give me sum love 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 7, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Don't listen to him
> 
> You just need more posts
> 
> Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!

Click to collapse



M not able to understand wat r u saying.......

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## Sparx639 (Dec 7, 2012)

akshay007dhore said:


> M not able to understand wat r u saying.......
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



He's saying that you won't be considered a noob once you start making some helpful posts.

Sparx639


----------



## veeman (Dec 7, 2012)

akshay007dhore said:


> M not able to understand wat r u saying.......
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You need 600 posts to view the video.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 7, 2012)

veeman said:


> You need 600 posts to view the video.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



What he said 

Thread Closed


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

I bricked while flashing this.  I hate you dev,  it's all your fault! I'm just a user,  it can't be my fault. 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 7, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> I bricked while flashing this.  I hate you dev,  it's all your fault! I'm just a user,  it can't be my fault.
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse



Noob 

Thread Closed


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Noob
> 
> Thread Closed

Click to collapse



I want to log cat,  but I can't because my stupid phone is hard bricked! 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 7, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> I want to log cat,  but I can't because my stupid phone is hard bricked!
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse



logdog works on hard bricked devices through USB.

Thread Closed


----------



## bbrad (Dec 7, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> logdog works on hard bricked devices through USB.
> 
> Thread Closed

Click to collapse



If its hard bricked it means that its damaged beyong repair. You are referring too soft bricked not being a smartass just saying anyway how does this actually run guys? 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 7, 2012)

bbrad said:


> If its hard bricked it means that its damaged beyong repair. You are referring too soft bricked not being a smartass just saying anyway how does this actually run guys?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse






Thread Closed


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 7, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Noob
> 
> Thread Closed

Click to collapse



uhm...i guess iphones are useful for posting in closed forums...(change the sig )

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## BabuMoshaaye (Dec 7, 2012)

This is working great. Now i can buy any android and use iOS. Please put up steps how to jailbreak it. 

Sent from my Micromax A110


----------



## bbrad (Dec 7, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> View attachment 1544241
> 
> Thread Closed

Click to collapse



Not sure if just trolling or a actually ideot in gueesing with ideot i was correct in my statement you ideot 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

BabuMoshaaye said:


> This is working great. Now i can buy any android and use iOS. Please put up steps how to jailbreak it.
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110

Click to collapse



Easy. Go to jail and bang your phone against the bars of the jail until they break. There, now you have a jailbreak 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 7, 2012)

bbrad said:


> Not sure if just trolling or a actually ideot in gueesing with ideot i was correct in my statement you ideot
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



trollface.jpg

Thread Closed


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 7, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> trollface.jpg
> 
> Thread Closed

Click to collapse



Noob

Thread Closed


----------



## 063_XOBX (Dec 8, 2012)

lantonis said:


> 10 posts spam.

Click to collapse



How about 10 posts or gtfo?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 8, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> How about 10 posts or gtfo?

Click to collapse



I agree 

Thread Closed


----------



## davcohen (Dec 8, 2012)

haha love it, i was like no way but you never know with the internet


----------



## veeman (Dec 8, 2012)

bbrad said:


> Not sure if just trolling or a actually ideot in gueesing with ideot i was correct in my statement you ideot
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



RIP English

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## chikoo (Dec 8, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> This is really easy to do. You don't need CWM, S-OFF, flashing,... Basically you don't need anything! Here's the video:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmvCpR45LKA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What the $#*%

this is ...


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 8, 2012)

veeman said:


> You need 600 posts to view the video.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



I hope u wont fool me n say "another noob busted buahahahaha....."

Sent from my S3 using xda premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 8, 2012)

akshay007dhore said:


> I hope u wont fool me n say "another noob busted buahahahaha....."
> 
> Sent from my S3 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Noob

Thread Closed


----------



## Greatness_GH (Dec 9, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Noob
> 
> Thread Closed

Click to collapse



Oh u wish!


----------



## 063_XOBX (Dec 9, 2012)

Greatness_GH said:


> Oh u wish!

Click to collapse



Wish? No.
Fact? Yes.


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 10, 2012)

Greatness_GH said:


> Oh u wish!

Click to collapse



Y r u fooling people 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## sk8thoma (Dec 10, 2012)

*help me*

who can give me the download link ?


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 10, 2012)

sk8thoma said:


> who can give me the download link ?

Click to collapse



me. its WHYARETHERESOMANYNOOBS.com/FUUUUUUUUUU

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## khanjui (Dec 10, 2012)

+1


----------



## veeman (Dec 10, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> me. its WHYARETHERESOMANYNOOBS.com/FUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Pls sir, that link no work. Pls give working link.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 10, 2012)

veeman said:


> Pls sir, that link no work. Pls give working link.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Noob 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VaderSKN (Dec 11, 2012)

akshay007dhore said:


> Y r u fooling people
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



It's offtopic.

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using XDA App


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 11, 2012)

VaderSKN said:


> It's offtopic.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3310 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Ya...... just wastage of time.... :thumbdown:

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## VaderSKN (Dec 11, 2012)

akshay007dhore said:


> Ya...... just wastage of time.... :thumbdown:
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No. The land of trolls.

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using XDA App


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 11, 2012)

VaderSKN said:


> No. The land of trolls.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3310 using XDA App

Click to collapse



no. the land of un-trollable trolls *trollface.jpg*

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 11, 2012)

akshay007dhore said:


> Ya...... just wastage of time.... :thumbdown:
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



everything in off-topic is either a waste of time, trolling, or both. if you hate wasting time then I suggest you to not look in OT

Wasting time is what we do in off-topic. Its the only reason the great XDA gods(Archer is one of them) created off-topic in the first place.

if you don't think OT is a waste of time then name 3 other useful threads in this section that have provided legit advice and haven't been ruined by trolls like me

Thread Closed


----------



## veeman (Dec 11, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> everything in off-topic is either a waste of time, trolling, or both. if you hate wasting time then I suggest you to not look in OT
> 
> Wasting time is what we do in off-topic. Its the only reason the great XDA gods(Archer is one of them) created off-topic in the first place.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Confessions thread (now deleted but was good), Computer Advice thread, and.... ummmm... MTM thread  

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 12, 2012)

veeman said:


> Confessions thread (now deleted but was good), Computer Advice thread, and.... ummmm... MTM thread
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



What usefulness have you gotten from the MTM thread 

Confessions doesn't could because trolls caused it to close 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 12, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> everything in off-topic is either a waste of time, trolling, or both. if you hate wasting time then I suggest you to not look in OT
> 
> Wasting time is what we do in off-topic. Its the only reason the great XDA gods(Archer is one of them) created off-topic in the first place.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



From 2day onwards.......i m also a troll like u ........
I ll also fool noobs :banghead:

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Dec 12, 2012)

akshay007dhore said:


> From 2day onwards.......i m also a troll like u ........
> I ll also fool noobs :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You are a noob. So no.


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 12, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> What usefulness have you gotten from the MTM thread
> 
> Confessions doesn't could because trolls caused it to close
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse






---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## veeman (Dec 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> View attachment 1556445
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse








Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 12, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> You are a noob. So no.

Click to collapse



So what......??? I can also fool junior noobs!!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## x6gamecooperation (Dec 12, 2012)

can't believe that~But i'll try it .


----------



## VaderSKN (Dec 12, 2012)

akshay007dhore said:


> From 2day onwards.......i m also a troll like u ........
> I ll also fool noobs :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I think you have to get at least 100 thanks and 1000 posts to be a troll.

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using XDA App


----------



## flipq88 (Dec 12, 2012)

How can anyone believe this?  I mean I could understand someone who doesn't know anything about Android,  but come on!  You guys are on xda!  No wonder people be bricking phones like crazy 

Sent from Flip's S3


----------



## VaderSKN (Dec 12, 2012)

elflip88 said:


> How can anyone believe this?  I mean I could understand someone who doesn't know anything about Android,  but come on!  You guys are on xda!  No wonder people be bricking phones like crazy
> 
> Sent from Flip's S3

Click to collapse



Calm down bro, it's offtopic.

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using XDA App


----------



## flipq88 (Dec 12, 2012)

VaderSKN said:


> Calm down bro, it's offtopic.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3310 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I know,  I'm just wondering how stupid someone has to be to actually believe this is even possible.  

Sent from Flip's S3


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 12, 2012)

elflip88 said:


> I know,  I'm just wondering how stupid someone has to be to actually believe this is even possible.
> 
> Sent from Flip's S3

Click to collapse



There are some stupid people out there 

Let's stop talking about this or Noobs won't fall in our trap

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bscraze (Dec 12, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> There are some stupid people out there
> 
> Let's stop talking about this or Noobs won't fall in our trap
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What trap??


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 12, 2012)

bscraze said:


> What trap??

Click to collapse



Noob 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 12, 2012)

x6gamecooperation said:


> can't believe that~But i'll try it .

Click to collapse



U may try......i can fool other noobs.......just trust me.......

Sent from my rooted S III using xda premium


----------



## VaderSKN (Dec 12, 2012)

akshay007dhore said:


> U may try......i can fool other noobs.......just trust me.......
> 
> Sent from my rooted S III using xda premium

Click to collapse



A noob trolling other noobs. Interesting...

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using XDA App


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 12, 2012)

VaderSKN said:


> A noob trolling other noobs. Interesting...
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3310 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Only a noob can understand a noobs mind......i m confident dat i can fool many noobs 

Sent from my rooted S III using xda premium

---------- Post added at 06:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 PM ----------




bscraze said:


> What trap??

Click to collapse



A senior member busted........buahahahaha 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## Archer (Dec 12, 2012)

Continue discussion in How to install install any OS in Android Phone...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2043279


----------

